# The Manly Thread



## HavokFour (31 Jul 2010)

Here we will post the most manly thing we have done today. Women are more than welcome as they can be even more manly than us men sometimes.

Today I knocked down a tree *with my bare hands*.


----------



## Sapplicant (31 Jul 2010)

I took a piss standing up. Is that manly enough?


----------



## armyvern (31 Jul 2010)

Today I threatened to cut him off for the remainder of the millenium because he wouldn't go to Timmies to get me a coffee.

I won. Instantly.

Girls rule.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Jul 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Today I threatened to cut him off for the remainder of the millenium because he wouldn't go to Timmies to get me a coffee.
> 
> I won. Instantly.
> 
> Girls rule.


Using sex as a weapon is quite un-manly.  Getting Timmies to avoid getting cut-off, is quite manly  8)


----------



## Jorkapp (31 Jul 2010)

Yesterday, I wrestled with an alligator. Just for fun.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (31 Jul 2010)

Today I put up my "I Love Me" wall in the office, and then put the finishing touches on my library / man cave.  

Sadly, in order to do that I also had to hang curtains.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jul 2010)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Sadly, in order to do that I also had to hang curtains.



It's OK if they are in a fabric you wouldn't be embarrassed to wear as a kilt.    ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (31 Jul 2010)

I pointed out to my wife a couple of streaks she left when she cleaned the windshield on our RV.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Jul 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I pointed out to my wife a couple of streaks she left when she cleaned the windshield on our RV.


Nice!  Double whammy!  First getting her to clean your RV and then correcting her when she was junk at it ;D


----------



## cavalryman (31 Jul 2010)

Today.... I cooked meat with *fire*

and ate it with my hands..... >


----------



## ballz (31 Jul 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qehxjub5lyo

Showering like a man (vs woman)


----------



## Nemecek (31 Jul 2010)

I don't know which I find more amusing about this topic. The responses posted or the OP's portrait of 19th century Victorian steel tycoon.

This thread just combines my two favourite things: Chauvinism and time travel!


And in response, the manliest thing I've done was hauling a bunch of 12 foot long railroad ties around my backyard to build a few flower beds. Of course I had a tie on each shoulder at the time, shirtless with some Tool blasting from the deck. Some of you may say "Woah, flowers? Hardly manly".  

I'm shaping the Earth with my bare hands and looking good at the same time. Fear me.


----------



## GloriaVictis (31 Jul 2010)

The manliest thing I've done today is clean my Beretta....then I painted my toe nails, so that kind of counter-acted the manliness though.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2010)

Tidied up the man cave and moved all the wife's things back out. (She keeps secreting little things in there). Upgraded the fridge and filled it with beer. Fired up the man cave computer and updated it all. Took stock of the ammo out there, sat down, lit a mosquito coil, drank beer and observed my handywork while listening to the local rock station. Tomorrow is for playing at whack-fuck.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jul 2010)

Spent 11 hours on the beach watching hundreds of large breasted extremely fit women play beach volleyball.


----------



## Sapplicant (31 Jul 2010)

Just spent the better part of 10 hours drinking Alpine and watching NASCAR. During the breaks between races and during cautions, managed to weed and water the garden (No flowers, just carrots, beans, cucumber, and swiss chard), whipper snip some weeds, and hack a couple stumps out of the part of the yard that used to be over-grown, using a steel rod and a spade. Did I mention that the time spent outside was spent mostly with an Export-A blue (DARK) hanging out of my mouth?


----------



## armychick2009 (31 Jul 2010)

I built most of an outhouse at a cottage... does that count?


----------



## DexOlesa (1 Aug 2010)

Sanded and Stained the deck


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Aug 2010)

I had sex with a woman.  Nothing more manly than that.  Except for maybe building an outhouse at a cottage.  That's hardcore manly!!!!


----------



## eurowing (1 Aug 2010)

I pretty much convinced the Missus that we can buy 16 more cylinders!!  From half a world away.  This will boost my cylinder index from a very manly 35 to a eye popping 51. (slightly shamed by 6 of them being in a mini-van) Everyone knows men are judged on their cylinder index.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2010)

I baked bread.

Using flour, yeast, salt and water, or ingredients even a six-year-old can recognize.

Without a pre-mix.

Without a bread-making machine.


----------



## marshall sl (1 Aug 2010)

Had a 2 cigars in the living room, watched 2 CFL Games then watched the RAT PACK. And drank 1/2  a bottle of bourbon


----------



## armychick2009 (1 Aug 2010)

eurowing said:
			
		

> I pretty much convinced the Missus that we can buy 16 more cylinders!!  From half a world away.  This will boost my cylinder index from a very manly 35 to a eye popping 51. (slightly shamed by 6 of them being in a mini-van) Everyone knows men are judged on their cylinder index.



Keeping the missus and kids happy with those 6 cylinders is vitally important in being able to obtain the others. Think of it as those 6 cylinders taking one for the team! 6 must be sacrificed for the good of the other 45!!


----------



## spear (1 Aug 2010)

Yesterday, i poked King Kong's hairy *** with my X7 M4 Carbine Tippmann! - Nahhh :camo:


----------



## Nemecek (1 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I had sex with a woman.  Nothing more manly than that.



Philosophical question: If having sex with a woman is manly, ipso facto, wouldn't that make having sex with a man twice as manly? 

ahahaha. :nana:


----------



## eurowing (1 Aug 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Keeping the missus and kids happy with those 6 cylinders is vitally important in being able to obtain the others. Think of it as those 6 cylinders taking one for the team! 6 must be sacrificed for the good of the other 45!!



True, and I did get the biggest engine, lots of buttons (my foster daughter said I liked it cause it had lots of buttons and men like buttons), DVD system, remote opening doors and I threw Pirelli Scorpion winter tyres on it.


----------



## BernDawg (1 Aug 2010)

Put 2 pieces of wood in the back of my truck then cut them in half.....

Should I mention they were 42" rounds of old growth Fir and we used a 32" chain saw.

 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Aug 2010)

Drove my 2010 Dodge Ram truck with the 5.7L Hemi engine about 500 km.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Aug 2010)

Kicked Chuck Norris's poodle...


----------



## armychick2009 (1 Aug 2010)

eurowing said:
			
		

> True, and I did get the biggest engine, lots of buttons (my foster daughter said I liked it cause it had lots of buttons and men like buttons), DVD system, remote opening doors and I threw Pirelli Scorpion winter tyres on it.



Hmm - I'm no mini-van expert but - with transformations such as those, can it even still be considered a mini-van???!!!

And your daughter is correct, men like buttons and they normally know how to push them.... even the buttons that don't physically exist but those that can be found within the mind of a woman!


----------



## Zoomie (1 Aug 2010)

My manly feat for this quarter:

Conceived another male offspring - a wise man once told me that it takes a real man to make a man - with two now under my belt, I figure I'm a manly man.


----------



## HavokFour (1 Aug 2010)

I hear that if you have two more the hospital gives you a coupon book and a pin.  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Aug 2010)

Nemecek said:
			
		

> Philosophical question: If having sex with a woman is manly, ipso facto, wouldn't that make having sex with a man twice as manly?


Original text deleted by the poster to avoid being labelled a cro-magnon, insensitive or other derogatory terms.  In other words, I am being manly by self-editing ;D


----------



## Drummy (1 Aug 2010)

I didn't do too much today. Just laid on the couch watching TV.





This was while Missus Drummy was outside mowing the lawn with our push mower.

Drummy


----------



## armyvern (1 Aug 2010)

Drummy said:
			
		

> I didn't do too much today. Just laid on the couch watching TV.
> 
> This was while Missus Drummy was outside mowing the lawn with our push mower.
> 
> Drummy



Sounds like my day; I sat on the couch enjoying the air conditionning while drinking rye & cokes and surfing the net ... I could see Darrell through the window as he pushed the mower around sans beer.

Awesome day.  ;D


----------



## Old and Tired (1 Aug 2010)

Yesterday I installed a new storm door, got to use power tools as it is a pre-req for manly stuff to use and impact drill when a simple screwdriver would do.  Today I set up all the new camping gear sans instructions and didn't break anything.

Vern:  I need photographic evidence that Darrell, A) mowed the lawn and B) (especially) did it with out a beer in hand.

H


----------



## armyvern (1 Aug 2010)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Yesterday I installed a new storm door, got to use power tools as it is a pre-req for manly stuff to use and impact drill when a simple screwdriver would do.  Today I set up all the new camping gear sans instructions and didn't break anything.



Pfffft. A girl could do all that in a single morning.



> Vern:  I need photographic evidence that Darrell, A) mowed the lawn and B) (especially) did it with out a beer in hand.
> 
> H



I didn't snap a pic, but I did just ask him to go outside and make like it was yesterday ... he called me a bitch ... just before he went to the kitchen to pour me another rye & coke.  >


----------



## HavokFour (1 Aug 2010)

Went over to Sparks Street to enjoy more of Buskerfest today and as I ate dinner at _L'Ange Café_ (had the Pineapple Red Curry bowl, strongly recommend it) I noticed that the girl running the kids inflatable obstacle course just in front of the café was checking me out the entire time I was chowing down.

Now like any 18 year old male I took this as a good sign, and walked over to chat her up.

Like the smooth manly man I am, the first words out of my mouth in the best Joey impression I could muster: "Hey... How you doin?"

Needless to say I got her number.


----------



## Nemecek (1 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Now like any 18 year old male I took this as a good sign, and walked over to chat her up.
> 
> Like the smooth manly man I am, the first words out of my mouth in the best Joey impression I could muster
> 
> Needless to say I got her number.




Bang on, good sir, bang on!


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

Went to Wendy's and ordered the triple Baconator. *With extra bacon*


----------



## agc (2 Aug 2010)

Put together our new outdoor fireplace, and the stone patio it sits on.  Used the instructions to start the first fire since that's clearly what they were supplied for.


----------



## armychick2009 (2 Aug 2010)

agc said:
			
		

> Used the instructions to start the first fire since that's clearly what they were supplied for.



Mwahahaha! Excellent fire-starter!


----------



## LineJumper (2 Aug 2010)

Had some 'me' time with a pair of concertina wire gloves.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Aug 2010)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Had some 'me' time with a pair of concertina wire gloves.



Hope it wasn't in a 'pleasuring, self abusive' sort of way 

_THAT_ would be manly ;D


----------



## LineJumper (2 Aug 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Hope it wasn't in a 'pleasuring, self abusive' sort of way



Nope, that's what the neck tie is for.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2010)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Nope, that's what the neck tie is for.



A David Carradine moment?


----------



## HavokFour (2 Aug 2010)

Grilled up some of my famous ribs and ate them *directly* from the grill. Hot, sticky, and not a plate or napkin in sight.


----------



## Nemecek (2 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A David Carradine moment?



ahaha. Take the words right out of my mouth why don't you.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Aug 2010)

Today I headed out to do the lawn, as demanded  requested by the light of my life, and decided that it was time to replace the blade.  Couldn't find a blade, so I bought a bench grinder instead....

Then I got sidetracked, picked up a bunch of lumber, and spent the day in the basement making storage shelves for camping gear and Army guy stuff - and asked the wife to get some beer because all of that non-lawn mowing was thirsty work.

The lawn can wait....


----------



## medicineman (2 Aug 2010)

Mine started off kind of not so manly - coloured my wife's hair as my alter ego Sergio, complete with faux Italian heavily listhpy accent.  I did offer to wear my Meatloaf shirt, but 9D thougth that was a bit over the top.  I then proceded to my martial arts class, where I regained some ego gratification thorugh violence.  Upon my return, I cooked dead animal with fire to go with some recently killed plants for supper.  Ugh Ugh.

MM


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Aug 2010)

Yesterday: Jumped out of airplane, landed. My conversation with the JM was cut short when three of the best looking women I've ever seen walk right in front of us and start posing for cameras and video cameras... wearing nothing but very tiny underwear and parachutes.

Today: Jumped out of airplane, landed. The JM had a helmet camera on so after the jump we watched my exit... but in order for the tape to be cued to my jump we had to watch the video of yesterdays lingere freefall from 10 000 feet (must've been mighty nippy up there dressed like that).


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

Won a competition at the local watering hole involving a ruler and a stopwatch.


----------



## armyvern (2 Aug 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Won a competition at the local watering hole involving a ruler and a stopwatch.



Me too; it involved a straw and a beer and a stopwatch.


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Me too; it involved a straw and a beer and a stopwatch.



Same, only there was no straw and it was out of a pint glass 

Seriously. I have this ungodly talent. Very manly. Here's the proof. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKzAUjfIC-8


----------



## armyvern (2 Aug 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Same, only there was no straw and it was out of a pint glass
> 
> Seriously. I have this ungodly talent. Very manly. Here's the proof. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKzAUjfIC-8



3.5 seconds. That too is an ungawdly talent. Next time, I'll have the vidcam on standby for proof.   8)


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Aug 2010)

Built some shelves had to use power tools and lifted weights


----------



## Danjanou (3 Aug 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's OK if they are in a fabric you wouldn't be embarrassed to wear as a kilt.    ;D




Does denim count?  ;D

Nothing today, but it's early. Now yesterday I mixed and poured cement around my house and then grilled a steak on the BBQ I assembled myself on the patio I laid while drinking a beer.


Ok the wife helped with the cement bit.  :-[


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2010)

Not all that manly - removed a dead mouse from the vending machine at work.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Aug 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not all that manly - removed a dead mouse from the vending machine at work.



 I see that they switched the vending machines at your work to all healthy natural products too. ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not all that manly - removed a dead mouse from the vending machine at work.


Mmmmm.... Eating local.....


----------



## Sapplicant (3 Aug 2010)

I had to sleep on the couch last night   :brickwall:


----------



## armyvern (3 Aug 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I had to sleep on the couch last night   :brickwall:



Then you didn't do 'the manly thing' and suck up; that'll learn 'ya!!  ;D


----------



## LineJumper (4 Aug 2010)

I slept on the couch last night because I was a little 'tender'.


----------



## VIChris (4 Aug 2010)

Spent the day burning metal with a torch, beating it with a 5lb sledge, grinding it with a 10" angle grinder, and sticking it all back together with 1/16" flux cored wire, all run off the back of a 400 amp diesel driven welder. Days like today, I love my job! Excavator repair definitely belongs in the manly thread.


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Aug 2010)

This past weekend I cooked meat with Fire,  Consumed an Entire Bottle of Spiced Rum, and Continued to grow a beard so Manly it would make Chuck Norris and the Dos Equis Guy Jealous....

And no hangover for me...... I was so disgusted by the mere concept of it, that I slapped it clean out of my system with a 2x4.....

Ugh Grunt.... Ugh.... 

Still cant believe I pounded back a 26'er in 3 hours........  I haven't done something like that since Decomp in Cyprus....  ;D


----------



## Alea (5 Aug 2010)

Hummmm.... I am very tempted to create The Womanly Thread and invite all men to come tell us about the womanly things they did today 

Today... I took the garbage out.

Alea


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Hummmm.... I am very tempted to create The Womanly Thread and invite all men to come tell us about the womanly things they did today



I could see that one ending up as a memorable read as well....


- Today I drank Beer, and ate more meat cooked on fire...   *Grunt*


----------



## Alea (5 Aug 2010)

Tommy said:
			
		

> I could see that one ending up as a memorable read as well....



Dare me!  >
This would probably be the most manly thing I would have to do... today 

Alea

Edited to say: Ok, Ok... Done!  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95729.0.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Dare me!  >
> This would probably be the most manly thing I would have to do... today
> 
> Alea
> ...




Apparently the Manliest thing I've done today is Challenged a Woman... 

And Survived!

WOOOOO!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2010)

Started here I am going to be shooting on the 9mm ranges.


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Aug 2010)

There was a report of a cougar in the neighbourhoood so, of course, I went looking for it. And we don't even have a Legion nearby....


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Aug 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> There was a report of a cougar in the neighbourhoood so, of course, I went looking for it. And we don't even have a Legion nearby....



 :rofl:


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Hummmm.... I am very tempted to create The Womanly Thread and invite all men to come tell us about the womanly things they did today
> 
> Today... I took the garbage out.
> 
> Alea



I was tempted to raise that idea, especially after hearing about the dude who coloured his woman's hair!!  hahaha!


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Aug 2010)

When I finally hung up my green suit on 1 November 1994, I took on the grocery shopping tasks as well as prearing all the evening meals. It freed up my frau from something that had occupied a lot of her time over the years. We both have enjoyed time doing our own stuff and still have lots of time together.

Real men don't have to pretend they're macho.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Aug 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Real men don't have to pretend they're macho.



And you sir, are the manliest man here.


----------



## SprCForr (6 Aug 2010)

Tuned the Holley on the punched out 454 I built myself. 

Then I drove my daughter to her appointment.


----------



## gcclarke (6 Aug 2010)

I lathered up shaving cream using a badger-hair brush, applied it to my face, and then cut the stubble off my facing using stainless steel.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Aug 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> When I finally hung up my green suit on 1 November 1994, I took on the grocery shopping tasks as well as prearing all the evening meals. It freed up my frau from something that had occupied a lot of her time over the years. We both have enjoyed time doing our own stuff and still have lots of time together.
> 
> Real men don't have to pretend they're macho.



they don't carry 'man bags' either  ;D


----------



## armychick2009 (6 Aug 2010)

Today's manly item was going to the kickboxing place and asking for one-on-one instruction for a couple of sessions before I leave for basic, to increase my confidence.

He asked, "So, you just want to throw a few punches around then, a few moves and kicks at a bag or something?"

"Or people."

Is that manly?


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Aug 2010)

Removed the windshield from my motorcycle, went for a 2 hour ride with a half helmet.  Much-o bug-os in the face-o, as they say in Spain.  Also semi deaf now.  The ribs that have been on the smoker for 7 hours are almost ready,  and Mr Kokanee Gold is calling my name.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Aug 2010)

Took the kids to the park, where there are a set of aluminum bleachers, and had them running off the end of the highest bench and jumping into my arms screaming 'AIRBORNE!'. When they turn 3 and 5 I'll work on the PLF drills.....


----------



## medicineman (7 Aug 2010)

Did more ego gratification through violence against an innocent punching bag today - then sat at my desk in my t-shirt and boxers after my shower (my one luxury item in my office is an ensuite 3 piece bathroom complete with shower/bathtub) for a half an hour doing some work.  Drew the line at my al Bundy imitation, but the thought crossed my mind.  Incidentally, this was my Clinic WO's Office at work, not home.

MM


----------



## HavokFour (7 Aug 2010)

Wednesday: Went on date with said girl in my previous post. Paintball, <explicit>, Movie, <explicit>, meet the dad sorta, <explicit>.

Me: Hello sir my name is-
*pulled into her room mid-sentence*

Today: Took her to the zoo, loooooong car ride back if you know what I mean.

Going for three for three Tuesday.


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Did more ego gratification through violence against an innocent punching bag today - then sat at my desk in my t-shirt and boxers after my shower (my one luxury item in my office is an ensuite 3 piece bathroom complete with shower/bathtub) for a half an hour doing some work.  Drew the line at my al Bundy imitation, but the thought crossed my mind.  Incidentally, this was my Clinic WO's Office at work, not home.
> 
> MM



Just being in your office on a Saturday is manly enough you had me interested with  t-shirt and boxers in an office setting, try that on a weekday and I will give you a prize...a one-way trip to a private ward room, if you know what I mean.


----------



## SprCForr (7 Aug 2010)

Removed the "manly" from a Harley rider today. 

He was cruising so I passed him. He then discovered that his bike wasn't fast enough to pass me back.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Aug 2010)

nice one, Schmeffo


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2010)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Just being in your office on a Saturday is manly enough you had me interested with  t-shirt and boxers in an office setting, try that on a weekday and I will give you a prize...a one-way trip to a private ward room, if you know what I mean.



It was Friday - I'd just finished PT, had lunch on my desk and just finished drying off when my phone rang - so I answered it.  The rest is history.

MM


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the clarification MM.  

As an over-45 father and a one-time average, multi-sport athlete, I took my teenage sons for some tennis time today.  While my on court range and ground strokes remain fair, my post-game knee aches and back spasms indicate my hey-day is in the past.


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Wednesday: Went on date with said girl in my previous post. Paintball, <explicit>, Movie, <explicit>, meet the dad sorta, <explicit>.
> 
> Me: Hello sir my name is-
> *pulled into her room mid-sentence*
> ...




Sigh.....

Oh to be young again....


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Aug 2010)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Sigh.....
> 
> Oh to be young again....



BWAHAHAHA!!!  You're 28 years old!  Still peeing on paper!


----------



## Greymatters (9 Aug 2010)

Went body-surfing in the Pacific for an hour without a wetsuit last Thursday... younger crowd thought I was very 'old school'...


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Aug 2010)

I, at the age of 53, grabbed a rope and swung off a cliff into the waters of Falcon Lake, a 15-20 foot drop, where I executed a perfect belly flop!!!

I then rode behind the boat on one of those tube things that the boat driver can make you do crazy things on!


----------



## Nemecek (9 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> ...a 15-20 foot drop, where I executed a perfect belly flop!!!



ahahah. A 20 foot drop? I can't imagine how red your chest must be! 

Are you counting it as manly behaviour because of how masochistic it is? Or because of its daredevil, "balls-to-the-wall" kind of nature? ahah.


----------



## Teflon (9 Aug 2010)

I mowed the lawn this weekend, use the whipper snipper along the fence and everything!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Aug 2010)

I just spent the afternoon transforming the downstairs storage room into a fully functional bar.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Aug 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Went body-surfing in the Pacific for an hour without a wetsuit last Thursday... younger crowd thought I was very 'old school'...



And when you climbed out onto the beach they tried to get you back in the water, right?  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (9 Aug 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And when you climbed out onto the beach they tried to get you back in the water, right?  ;D



That would explain why they kept throwing buckets of water on me while I was trying to dry off...


----------



## agc (9 Aug 2010)

Played catch with my boy.


----------



## HavokFour (9 Aug 2010)

I rubbed two sticks together in an attempt to achieve combustion. Failing this, I used my magical fire sticks.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Aug 2010)

agc said:
			
		

> Played catch with my boy.


That is the most manly post on here. Seriously.

I miss those days. Darn dust in here.....tearing up. Sorry.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Aug 2010)

Amen Jim.


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> That is the most manly post on here. Seriously.
> 
> I miss those days. Darn dust in here.....tearing up. Sorry.



Thoughts with you right now Jim; we will remember your boy - as we will all of our Fallen.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Aug 2010)

I'm sorry to be such a downer at times.  Thanks troops for your patience and understanding.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2010)

Some memories are good to hold onto.   All parents have them.


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to be such a downer at times.  Thanks troops for your patience and understanding.



That's not being a downer ... that's called "being a proud dad who misses his son" and that is totally OK.

 :cheers:


----------



## BernDawg (10 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Thanks troops for your patience and understanding.


That's why we're here buddy.  :yellow:


----------



## Thompson_JM (17 Aug 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHA!!!  You're 28 years old!  Still peeing on paper!



Tell that to my Back!

Stupid Surgery......  it makes me "Feel" older then I am!

oh well... time will show soon enough if I can still run with the big dogs and keep playing this army game, or if I get Medical-ed... I hope I can get healthy though... If Policing And the CF falls through I have no idea what I'll end up doing with my life!


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to be such a downer at times.  Thanks troops for your patience and understanding.



Nothing to Apologize for in my eyes.  

I cant even imagine.  I've got all the Patience understanding and time in the world for you and those who've had to deal with a loss like yours Jim  

Makes my sore back a pretty pissy thing to complain about really....


----------



## HavokFour (20 Aug 2010)

Today I moved dirt from one pile to another, tomorrow I will move it back to the other.


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2010)

Tonight I had 9erD buy me double dark & dirtys @ the KBC; and made him stay sober so he could drive.  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Tonight I had 9erD buy me double dark & dirtys @ the KBC; and made him stay sober so he could drive.  ;D



And there we are....IMHO, the manly man DD's for his lady.
That sh!t takes intestinal fortitude....


----------



## Sapplicant (22 Aug 2010)

Climbed a couple trees with a chainsaw and hacksaw in tow. Proceeded to give them very manly haircuts.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Climbed a couple trees with a chainsaw and *hacksaw* in tow. Proceeded to give them very manly haircuts.



Where these metal trees?

 ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (22 Aug 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Where these metal trees?



http://www.alpharubicon.com/prods/whatasaw.htm

Good point. I have one of these puppies. Used the wood blade, not the hack blade. Technicalities aside, the thing's at least 15 years old. Only "as seen on TV" product I've ever come across that worked as good in real life as it did on TV. I'd recommend this to *EVERY* manly man out there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2010)

That my good man is a bucksaw not a hacksaw.....


----------



## Sapplicant (22 Aug 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That my good man is a bucksaw not a hacksaw.....



It's not a bucksaw. It's a "What-A-Saw". It has 3 blades. One's a hacksaw blade, one's a bucksaw blade, and the other's a normal wood blade. Like I said, only "As seen on TV"[*1] product that truly delivered. Seriously, makes an excellent gift for any manly man you may know. Assuming they aren't manly enough to own one already  ;D


[*1] http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/whatasaw.html 

The link claims the saw has 2 blades. The one I have, which was bought in the 90's, has 3 blades, as was mentioned before. 



edited for additional information


----------



## mariomike (22 Aug 2010)

Certainly a useful tool for impaled objects.


----------



## Old and Tired (24 Aug 2010)

Built a swing set for the Kids and took them on their first camping trip.  Getting ready to take take them camping on Labour day weekend becuas ethey want to go again.

H


----------



## HavokFour (25 Aug 2010)

Woke up this morning and decided I didn't like the shirt I was wearing so I ripped it off Hulk style. I then took a shower with water that was heated by 1000 suns.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Woke up this morning and decided I didn't like the shirt I was wearing so I ripped it off Hulk style. I then took a shower with water that was heated by 1000 suns.


That's funny!!

Last night I played football.....if you could call it that....with my grandson. He's almost three.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Aug 2010)

Hopefully it didn't end up like this.   >


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Hopefully it didn't end up like this.   >



He'd try to hit me, but he would bounce off and fall.....a big fake fall at that....he's a ham!!


----------



## Veiledal (25 Aug 2010)

i once got a tactical nuke... and i dont even have modern warfare 2


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> He'd try to hit me, but he would bounce off and fall.....*a big fake fall at that....he's a ham!!*


Oh man, that's so sad. Your grandson is a soccer fag....er, player. 

You really......_REALLY_......should introduce him to rugby...




....or BarbiesTM   ;D


----------



## safetysOff (26 Aug 2010)

> Oh man, that's so sad. Your grandson is a soccer fag....er, player.
> 
> You really......REALLY......should introduce him to rugby...
> 
> ...



This may be my first post but the above isn't all that great a post journey.  Why antagonize like that?  Maybe i'm just on leave and drunk at 4:00 am, whatever.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Aug 2010)

safetysOff said:
			
		

> This may be my first post but the above isn't all that great a post journey.  Why antagonize like that?  Maybe i'm just on leave and drunk at 4:00 am, whatever.


Ah, yes, the drunk poster.  (But Journeyman and Jim Seggie are good friends, as you can tell by other posts made on Milnet).  Enjoy your leave, which I guess is a manly thing to do!


As for me, I rescued my daughter and her friends from the mall last night.  It was raining and they were stranded. SuperDad to the rescue, and they didn't even need to telephone to ask.  That's right, I'm pretty awesome ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, the drunk poster.  (But Journeyman and Jim Seggie are good friends, as you can tell by other posts made on Milnet).  Enjoy your leave, which I guess is a manly thing to do!
> 
> 
> As for me, I rescued my daughter and her friends from the mall last night.  It was raining and they were stranded. SuperDad to the rescue, and they didn't even need to telephone to ask.  That's right, I'm pretty awesome ;D



Just Aimed that big spotlight with the "TV" Logo into the Air and the VikingMobile came to the rescue eh?

God help the boyfriends when she decides to date.... I can think of nothing more frightening to a teenage male, then the wrath of TechnoViking!


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Aug 2010)

Yesterday I hiked 2,200 vertical feet (give or take) to a precipitous view point at the top a serious cliff and while teetering on the edge, facing outwards, taking in the view of all the wonders in the valleys and oceans beneath my feet, urinated .... standing up.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Aug 2010)

Just watched this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTb6qdPu8JE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TN2IC (27 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Just watched this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTb6qdPu8JE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Amercain.. just still amazing. 

Thank you.


----------



## 57Chevy (28 Aug 2010)

Everything I do, is Manly.


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2010)

I find it interesting that Elizabeth *Manley* won a silver medal in figure skating.

Wow.    ;D


----------



## ballz (6 Sep 2010)

Today I woke up at 1pm feeling the effects of last night. It is now just after 2pm and I am preparing breakfast on the BBQ: Steak, with a side of steak.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2010)

Found out this evening I am going to be a granddaddy again!!  ;D

Another little one to wind up and send home!! ;D


----------



## Alea (6 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Found out this evening I am going to be a granddaddy again!!  ;D
> 
> Another little one to wind up and send home!! ;D



Wooow, this is nice to hear/read Mr. Seggie!
CONGRATULATIONS  :nod:

Alea


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Found out this evening I am going to be a granddaddy again!!  ;D


YAAAY!  Congrats!


			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Another little one to wind up and send home!! ;D



Oh no you won't!  hahahahaha

:rofl:
I've been on the receiving end of wound up kids coming home.   Not fun!  (Actually, it is fun)


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Found out this evening I am going to be a granddaddy again!!  ;D



Congrats, Jim!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Found out this evening I am going to be a granddaddy again!!  ;D
> 
> Another little one to wind up and send home!! ;D


Congrats!


----------



## readytogo (7 Sep 2010)

I always hear the same thing from my dad when he sends my son(3.5 years old) home...."I dont know what you guys are talking about, he listens perfectly when hes with us?????"  :rage:  Just kidding no rage involved, Congragulations Mr Seggie :nod:


RTG


----------



## readytogo (7 Sep 2010)

I had a steak dinner at 0930...red meat trumps all!!!! ;D



RTG


----------



## FoverF (7 Sep 2010)

Last week I proposed to my girlfriend, who is smarter, more educated, and makes more money than me (she's a doctor). 

Today, I did 100 regular pushups, 100 pushups with a 25lb pack on (...in sets of 20), 240 jumping lunges ( :blotto: ), ran 5km with 100m sprinting intervals, and grew about a centimeter worth of beard. 

But the first part totally took way more cajones.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Found out this evening I am going to be a granddaddy again!!  ;D
> 
> Another little one to wind up and send home!! ;D



Congrats!

You get extra manly points if they named him after you  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2010)

I just fixed my rucksack with a combat boot lace and a Gerber.   :camo:


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I just fixed my rucksack with a combat boot lace and a Gerber.   :camo:



You are so manly!! LOL ;D


----------



## medicineman (9 Sep 2010)

A real man would have just taken it to cothing stores - why fix it when you can just get a new one?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Sep 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> A real man would have just taken it to cothing stores - why fix it when you can just get a new one?  ;D



Because I have a jump ruck frame and I'm never giving it up.  I only replaced the string at the top to hold the pouch on that had finally busted after 14 years and three deployments........  Screw 550 cord, which we can't get because we're not an "operational" unit.   :


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2010)

Tell the dweeb who's acting as supply at the clinic to take their credit card and buy some from WalMart or a surplus place downtown.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Sep 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Tell the dweeb who's acting as supply at the clinic to take their credit card and buy some from WalMart or a surplus place downtown.



How did you know he's a dweeb*?  Have you been here?

*He really is, too!


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2010)

I used to be that dweeb  ;D.

MM


----------



## snoman317 (10 Sep 2010)

On my birthday I ran 10km then biked another 50. 
Tomorrow I get to wear my kilt in a parade, then will dive right into Forty Creek.....best tasting whiskey I think I've ever had ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Sep 2010)

Yesterday I did not cry, again, and was so horrified by Don Draper last night I poured myself an extra tall snort of 15 year Old Highland Park....:

http://www.timescolonist.com/entertainment/movie-guide/Waterworks+still+socially+frowned/3507561/story.html
Until recently, it was assumed Don Draper used his tear ducts strictly as extra storage space for testosterone.
But in a recent episode of Mad Men, the unflappable TV character — bereft over the death of a friend — unleashed a torrent of sobs that sent viewers of the 1960s-set show into a frenzy. In that era, after all, it wasn't every day you saw an alpha male expose the chinks in his armour.


----------



## SeanNewman (10 Sep 2010)

Today while on my back on a hospital table, I looked down to see smoke emanating from what used to be my fertility and I didn't cry.

Thank god I didn't smell it or I likely would have thrown up at minimum.


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Sep 2010)

How about when the surgeon said you probably wouldn't miss something that small anyway?


----------



## SeanNewman (10 Sep 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> How about when the surgeon said you probably wouldn't miss something that small anyway?



Ouch.  For the last 12 hours it has felt like someone flicked me in the balls and it's not going away.


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2010)

Ice cold beverage between your legs and one in your hands - continuous rotation until the case is empty, you feel nothing or you pass out.  That's what we told guys when I assisted those little surgeries in Kingston.

MM


----------



## HavokFour (29 Sep 2010)

Pulled a band-aid off my rather hairy arm with only a little moistening of the eyes.


----------



## Kilfoil (29 Sep 2010)

I went 2 for 2 in both NHL11 and Madden11 today. The second NHL victory resulted in my opponent punching a whole in his water-cooler, and vowing never to play me again.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Sep 2010)

Today I did not cry, again.


----------



## Cdnleaf (29 Sep 2010)

After PT I realized I was out of soap/shower gel and used Green Works dishwashing liquid. It did a particularly good job "cleaning with the power you expect from Clorox," and didn't leave any spots on 9er trouser.


----------



## HavokFour (2 Oct 2010)

Had an unfortunate encounter with giant hogweed while hiking today. It has left my right forearm looking like Wolverine took a swipe at it, and should leave a nice scar. I think I'll tell the ladies I got it fighting multiple bears at the same time on the Serbian tundra with nothing but a paper clip and some chewing gum.


----------



## bdave (5 Oct 2010)




----------



## Arctic Acorn (5 Oct 2010)

Recieving a pile of innoculations for an upcoming trip: nary a twitch. 

Shelling out 250 bucks for said innoculations because I'm not going on military business, and most of innoculations just happened to run out last month: Yeah, I sniffled a little.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2010)

I got 68/70 on my PWT 2 today.   :threat:


----------



## Old and Tired (5 Oct 2010)

Manlest thing ever, watchng treehouse and reading Thomas with my son, James


----------



## Cdnleaf (6 Oct 2010)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Manlest thing ever, watchng treehouse and reading Thomas with my son, James



Awesome!  Indeed a modern day warrior dad amongst men!


----------



## HavokFour (6 Oct 2010)

I found my left index impaled by a rather large splinter of oak wood tonight. I pulled it out with my teeth and proceeded to suck on the digit.

All with a straight face.


----------



## bdave (7 Oct 2010)

Are you man enough?
http://artofmanliness.com/2009/09/15/every-man-should-be-able-to-save-his-own-life-5-fitness-benchmarks-a-man-must-master/


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Oct 2010)

Today I did not cry... again.


----------



## Rogo (7 Oct 2010)

Today I drove my car nice fast. Not because I particularly dislike the environment or that I want to deplete the ozone layer, but because today was the first sunny day in Ottawa in like a month and I needed to remind the world that a man ought to drive quickly and enjoy it. (all windows down and sunroof open)


----------



## bdave (7 Oct 2010)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Today I drove my car nice fast. Not because I particularly dislike the environment or that I want to deplete the ozone layer, but because today was the first sunny day in Ottawa in like a month and I needed to remind the world that a man ought to drive quickly and enjoy it. (all windows down and sunroof open)



Were you blasting "Venus by Bananarama"? I bet you were.


----------



## readytogo (7 Oct 2010)

Im thinking Trooper was the song of choice...."bright white sports car"!!


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Oct 2010)

TROOPER- the boy's in the bright white sports car. 
Today on the many part of this thread, I thought 
I'd play song for ya. ZZ Top-Bad Girl ,,,,Cheer's
Scoty B


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2010)

I am so proud of myself and My New super mitre saw.....a bevel/mitre/compoundm "laser" mitre type saw!!

I attempted some mitres.....and they turned out OK!!!
Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Oct 2010)

My mitre saw also has a laser. I might have bought it for that feature alone. 

Any power tool with a laser is doubly manly.


----------



## Rogo (8 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> Were you blasting "Venus by Bananarama"? I bet you were.



Na, Roll Me Away by Bob Seger. I felt it was an appropriate song to drive more enjoyably.


----------



## HavokFour (9 Oct 2010)

Fasting till Monday to properly gorge myself on turkey.


----------



## Rogo (9 Oct 2010)

You mean you don't feast all 365 days a year like other men?  I kid I kid!  ;D


----------



## Cdnleaf (24 Nov 2010)

Recently constructing a loft bed for my older nugget and using a 2" brad nailer. Holding my left hand where I believed to be outside the arcs, brad nail X decided to go sideways and entered my left thumb (lower meaty part) approx 7mm. I paused, 9er domestic gave that concerned WTF look and I said:  I think I need a bandaid. Thank god for selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs).


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2010)

Went looking for a cordless Sawzall to do some tree pruning and wandered through Rona, BMR and Lowes, enroute to Home Depot when I saw a 5 piece 18 v DeWalt set of power tools with niffty carry bag for roughly $600 on sale..........Merry Christmas......... HO HO HO.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Nov 2010)

While eating dinner tonight, me and Oppo #1 heard what sounded like a loud firworks display going off out in front of the house. Peeked out the window and watched an overhead high transmission wire sparking off in spectacular fashion due to it being pinched off by a snow loaded tree branch. 

What did we do? Went outside and stood under it marveling at the pretty blue lights, of course.

Oh, and I did not cry either, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Nov 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Fasting till Monday to properly gorge myself on turkey.



Real men don't need to fast 8)


----------



## mover1 (26 Nov 2010)

Today. I booked people on their 9mm courses so that our Squadrons pilots and Loadmasters retain their Operational currency so that we may better support the Canadian war-fighter in Afghanistan. Then I cam home ate some steak and went to home depot now I am sitting on the couch. With my kids watching Hanna Montana and explaining to them that all boys lie.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Nov 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> ..... explaining to them that all boys lie.


Not Manly at all. You sold out the team for the sake of your daughters.


----------



## GAP (27 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not Manly at all. You sold out the team for the sake of your daughters.



He does realize, doesn't he, that for that little tidbit, some poor male virgin will never get past 1st base...... :nod:


----------



## Sapplicant (27 Nov 2010)

Woke up beside a beautiful woman, and had no idea how she got there, or who she was. 

Kept my cool, and while she was still passed out, I went to cook breakfast and check her ID. 

 8)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Nov 2010)

I survived a cold.

A man cold.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Nov 2010)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I survived a cold.
> A man cold.


Now that's hardcore. 
Sure, women go on and on about a bit of cramping or something......but staring down a man cold....
 :cheers:


----------



## GAP (27 Nov 2010)

Women just have no appreciation for the strength of character it takes to sneeze, whine, sneeze, whine, sip the hot toddy, sneeze, whine, lay back on couch, adjust pillow just right, sneeze, whine, then to sit up just to take another sip of the hot toddy....oh, wait, it's empty.....honey could you get me another one....

well, as you can clearly see, it's rough.....


----------



## mover1 (27 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not Manly at all. You sold out the team for the sake of your daughters.



Being single means there are no men on my team. You are all competition.   :threat:

And we have a rule in this house. 

NO BABIES BEFORE COLLEGE!


----------



## medicineman (27 Nov 2010)

So you're saying that cockblocking is in fact manly  > ?

MM


----------



## Hawk (27 Nov 2010)

GAP - you forgot to add that when you finally quit whining and doze off, you spouse comes to see if you still live and breath and pull the quilt over your shoulder, only to have you sit bolt upright fix her with an icy glare and yell "Quit babying me!!!" You're all babies when you have a "man cold"

Cheers -
Hawk


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Nov 2010)

Decided to finally fabricate and install the belt guard on the air compressor I built. All finished, but can't waste all the goodness eminating from my wood stove (currently 81 F in here). Out here in the man cave, listening to good tunes, looking at a fridge with approx 40 beers in it (wife asked today why there is no water in the fridge. "Because I have a sink with running water and limited beer space!) Besides why would I keep something to wash my hands, in the fridge : Using my old laptop, I keep on the bench, to relax and admire my handywork while the wife is inside cooking me dinner. 

Life is good.


----------



## GAP (27 Nov 2010)

Hawk said:
			
		

> GAP - you forgot to add that when you finally quit whining and doze off, you spouse comes to see if you still live and breath and pull the quilt over your shoulder, only to have you sit bolt upright fix her with an icy glare and yell "Quit babying me!!!" You're all babies when you have a "man cold" ooops!!
> 
> Cheers -
> Hawk


----------



## HavokFour (27 Nov 2010)

Stood in the freezing cold for 3 hours waiting for the Orleans Santa Claus Parade. Well worth the wait, OC Transpo's float was awesome.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Nov 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Stood in the freezing cold for 3 hours waiting for the Orleans Santa Claus Parade. Well worth the wait, OC Transpo's float was awesome.


   ???  I'm sorry, but I think the "I'm ovulating" thread is somewhere else.


----------



## HavokFour (28 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ???  I'm sorry, but I think the "I'm ovulating" thread is somewhere else.



Did I mention that I did this while saving a bus full of school children from a rabid moose with nothing but a few chest hairs an a paper clip?


----------



## Occam (28 Nov 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Stood in the freezing cold for 3 hours waiting for the Orleans Santa Claus Parade. Well worth the wait, OC Transpo's float was awesome.



Yep, watched a lot of you parade spectators trudge past my house on your way home...while I was inside decorating my front windows with Christmas lights with one arm, while holding a rum and coke with the other.

No, I am not Randy Quaid.   ;D

edit:  Or Ricky from TPB.


----------



## MPwannabe (28 Nov 2010)

At least once a day I eat a meal that at one point had a heartbeat.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2010)

I've made friends with a six foot tall blonde woman. What can be more manly than that?  ;D

Oh, I know.....making a snow pile for your grandson to make a fort out of at some point. :nod:

Still....six foot tall, blonde women,,,, ;D


----------



## medicineman (28 Nov 2010)

Sewed some dude's face back together and then relocated an old lady's shoulder using bare hands (and some dope)...also wrecked a stoner's high (got brought in by the cops for crashing his truck after a high speed chase...he tried being manly by running, but caved when the dog cornered him).

MM


----------



## Danjanou (29 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Woke up beside a beautiful woman, and had no idea how she got there, or who she was.
> 
> Kept my cool, and while she was still passed out, I went to cook breakfast and check her ID.
> 
> 8)



We have a winner.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> We have a winner.



His prize?  A free trip to the local health care clinic.    ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Nov 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> His prize?  A free trip to the local health care clinic.




 :rofl:

It's even funnier to me, because that's exactly where I went after I walked her home that morning.

Me and the staff there know each other on a first name basis. Wonder if that counts as an entry of manly proportions...


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> It's even funnier to me, because that's exactly where I went after I walked her home that morning.



Good for you.   :nod:



			
				Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Me and the staff there know each other on a first name basis. Wonder if that counts as an entry of manly proportions...



Not to me, but then I actually get paid to preach about this kind of stuff.......   8)


----------



## xena (29 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Me and the staff there know each other on a first name basis.


In a "Tim the Tool Man" Taylor kinda way?   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> In a "Tim the Tool Man" Taylor kinda way?   :nod:



Yeah, but not at the ER.


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Nov 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> > Me and the staff there know each other on a first name basis. Wonder if that counts as an entry of manly proportions...
> 
> 
> Not to me, but then I actually get paid to preach about this kind of stuff.......   8)




Now that I think of it, it's DEFINITELY manly. One of the manliest sayings out there is "Take care of your equipment, and it'll take care of you." I live my life by that motto, in more ways than one.  ;D


----------



## HavokFour (29 Nov 2010)

Spilled piping hot coffee all over my crotch this morning on the 95 and didn't make a peep.

I did however shed a single _manly_ tear for the breakfast bagel on my lap that was ruined.


----------



## Sapplicant (30 Nov 2010)

I never realized just how manly some women can get.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I never realized just how manly some women can get.



And of course there's a definition for 'manly woman' in the Urban dictionary 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Penis%20Woman&defid=3740728

P.S. ew


----------



## Searyn (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I never realized just how manly some women can get.



Haha, not only was that video funny, but directly after the relevant part of the video was over they showed the Zamboni attack during the Oilers vs. Sharks game. I was watching that game on TV. was really funny then and still was now


----------



## MPwannabe (1 Dec 2010)

I'm assuming you were watching the game while drinking your home-brewed beer in a mason jar, in a recliner, whilst petting your pet grizzly.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

Still friends with a very attractive tall blonde woman. That my friends is Manly!!  >


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Still friends with a very attractive tall blonde woman. That my friends is Manly!!  >



It also disqualifies you as a nerd. Welcome to geekdom  >



ps-> Where does this one lay on the 10 point scale?


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> It also disqualifies you as a nerd. Welcome to geekdom  >
> 
> 
> 
> ps-> Where does this one lie on the 10 point scale?



Down boy!!


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> It also disqualifies you as a nerd. Welcome to geekdom  >
> 
> 
> 
> ps-> Where does this one lay on the 10 point scale?


I disagree. Nerds always get the chicks in the end.

This one's a 12.


----------



## xena (1 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Still friends with a very attractive tall blonde woman.



Do you think that if she ever discovers what you're _*really*_ like, that'll end?   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> Do you think that if she ever discovers what you're _*really*_ like, that'll end?   ;D


yes, so lets keep this on the down low!! LOL ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2010)

I have an appointment this afternoon to get hot wax put on my face to rip off some pesky stray eyebrow hairs.  Yes, this could be in The Womanly Thread, but since guys are such wussies when it comes to pain, I thought I'd put it here.   

Oh, and I'm going to go drink after.  Is that "manly" enough?   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm going to go drink after.  Is that "manly" enough?   ;D



You'd have to fart loudly, laugh at it, eat a giant chili dog all while watching a football/hockey game for it to be close to manly enough.   >


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You'd have to fart loudly, laugh at it, eat a giant chili dog all while watching a football/hockey game for it to be close to manly enough.   >



While getting waxed or drinking?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> While getting waxed or drinking?



Style points for doing it while getting waxed.


----------



## observor 69 (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Woke up beside a beautiful woman, and had no idea how she got there, or who she was.
> 
> Kept my cool, and while she was still passed out, I went to cook breakfast and check her ID.
> 
> 8)



A Newfie calls up his lawyer and asks. 
"Wit all dem lawsuits goin' on I'm feelin' kinda left out. How do I get in on some of dat action? I hears dat people are suin' da cigarette companies 'cause dey got cancer and others are suin' the Big Mac company cause dey got themselves fat and all kinds of stuff"!!
His lawyer asks "And which one of those categories do you fit under?"  
The dear ol' Newfie, God bless his soul, answers... "Neider b'y, I just wanna know if I can sue Molson's for all dem ugly women I woke up wit.


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Dec 2010)

Today I actually cracked a can of Molson 
Canadian with out ripping a fingernail
and calling an ambulance.
Cheer's,
Scoty B


----------



## HavokFour (2 Dec 2010)

A little while ago I ate all the broccoli off my plate... without making a face.  8)


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Today I actually cracked a can of Molson
> Canadian with out ripping a fingernail
> and calling an ambulance.
> Cheer's,
> Scoty B



damn that's funny!! ;D

I know a six foot blonde....


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2010)

Suffered a nasty papercut on my rt pointer finger ....but still managed to eat some salt'n vinegar patato chips.!         :threat:


----------



## dangerboy (2 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I know a six foot blonde....



I think we need proof  >


----------



## Sapplicant (5 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> His prize?  A free trip to the local health care clinic.    ;D



This weekend, instead of a walk of shame followed by a trip to the clinic, I ignored the kitchen party and watched HNIC. Turned down multiple chances to fill another anti-biotic prescription, and walked myself home.  8)


----------



## ballz (5 Dec 2010)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> A Newfie calls up his lawyer and asks.
> "Wit all dem lawsuits goin' on I'm feelin' kinda left out. How do I get in on some of dat action? I hears dat people are suin' da cigarette companies 'cause dey got cancer and others are suin' the Big Mac company cause dey got themselves fat and all kinds of stuff"!!
> His lawyer asks "And which one of those categories do you fit under?"
> The dear ol' Newfie, God bless his soul, answers... "Neider b'y, I just wanna know if I can sue Molson's for all dem ugly women I woke up wit.



Hahaha, as a Newfie there is a fundamental flaw in this joke. This is why Molson gets such high praise around here ;D Oh well, never let the truth get in the way of a good joke


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Dec 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I think we need proof  >



Trust me on this one.


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Dec 2010)

Dangerboy,,
No,,No,,No We need an After Action Report.
Confirmed dispatces,, Intel,,Recce,,Sattalite
Photo's,Comm's Log's. All Points this Callsign 
send SITREP Over,,,,
Scoty B  >
All kidding aside Jim iI hope you've met that 
special Someone.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Dec 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Dangerboy,,
> No,,No,,No We need an After Action Report.
> Confirmed dispatces,, Intel,,Recce,,Sattalite
> Photo's,Comm's Log's. All Points this Callsign
> ...



Thanks Scoty ;D.....I already have, this one happens to be a friend. LOL


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Dec 2010)

All point's this Call Sign,
Regard's SITREP on After 
Action Report. Disregard.
As of now I'am crawling 
under the couch,,,getting 
all red in the face,, and 
die-ing of embarassment.
Jim my apologie's to your 
friend. She woundn't have 
a cute sister with a phone 
number would she. Never
mind I'll go back to the die-
ing part. LOL
Cheer's,
Scoty B


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Dec 2010)

Need I say More

dileas

tess


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Dec 2010)

48th
Sorry I'am using Win98
and IE6 SP1 Bowser.
Can you send pic or a
format I can use on a 98
Window's Media Player
Regard's U-Tube.
Thank's.
Scoty B


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Dec 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> 48th
> Sorry I'am using Win98
> and IE6 SP1 Bowser.
> Can you send pic or a
> ...




Uhm... It is a youtube link Brother.....it is the best I can do.....

It is a diddy about Christmas.

Get rid of that machine, and buy a Mac!


dileas

tess


----------



## Final (6 Dec 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Uhm... It is a youtube link Brother.....it is the best I can do.....
> 
> It is a diddy about Christmas.
> 
> ...


Real men don't use macs!


----------



## HavokFour (22 Dec 2010)

Hauled the plastic monstrosity out of storage and decorated it while wearing nothing but my underwear with a hot chocolate in hand.


----------



## TCBF (22 Dec 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I baked bread.
> 
> Using flour, yeast, salt and water, or ingredients even a six-year-old can recognize.
> 
> ...



- Right out of "Castle Keep": Peter Falk: "I'm a baker"


----------



## 57Chevy (22 Dec 2010)

And then some women have Man hands


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Dec 2010)

I rode on a train last night. Not a big train but a very small one. I had my family with me. It was kinda cool. 

Manly enough?

Maybe I'll go see True Grit.....fill yer hands you sons a bitches!!!!!


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

I showered naked with other girls at the gym 2 weeks ago.

Not manly, just normal.  ;D



Damn: edited to add: I`d shower nekkid with Nicholas Cage too; that would be heavenly (vice manly).


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Dec 2010)

Pushed a large diameter, 8 inch needle into a lady's chest so that she could continue to breath... and didn't make a mess.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Dec 2010)

I dressed myself this morning, _and_ made my own breakfast.


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN (24 Dec 2010)

Some manly men can piss their name in the snow.

This morning, I pissed my name in asphalt.


----------



## Brutus (24 Dec 2010)

I wrote my ex-wife a Christmas card today, and didn't use the words 'bitch', 'trollip', or 'spawn of Satan' once.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Dec 2010)

I wrapped presents - and even used ribbon.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Dec 2010)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I wrapped presents - *and even used ribbon.*











(Merry Christmas!!!)


----------



## armychick2009 (26 Dec 2010)

I got my thumb nearly chewed off by a dog yesterday (Christmas day) that attacked me and didn't cry like a wee baby girl despite blood pouring everywhere....  is that manly???!!!


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Dec 2010)

If you were really, truly manly, you would have bitten it back.


----------



## armychick2009 (26 Dec 2010)

Well...it was christmas day and... if I touched it back, it wouldn't be bitin' anyone (or anything!), anymore....  I granted it a Pardon....


----------



## brandon_ (26 Dec 2010)

Went to timmies, and I got a French Vanilla! Take that!


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Dec 2010)

Tomorrow, weather permitting, I will teach my three year old grandson the art of street hockey, or at least I will attempt to. Or maybe will tunnel in the snow pile in the back yard. 

If one cries during Forrest Gump, does that increase or decrease manliness?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Dec 2010)

Destroyed thirty-seven fresh from the ocean lobster with the family..... 

I love being Nova Scotian.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> If one cries during Forrest Gump, does that increase or decrease manliness?



Getting their asses handed to them, then running away, like this might be worthy of a tear or two...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVA2cMSgj_U&feature=related


----------



## Impromtu (27 Dec 2010)

Jammed on my new fender, went to the girlfriends and then proceeded to watch the incredible hulk and do a work out after wards ushup:


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Dec 2010)

today i did not use punctuation or any kind of emoticon or any of those womanly !!!!!!! things

You are what you email -writing influences perception, study finds

'Real men don't use punctuation'

"I guess it's the old stereotype of women being more expressive and emotional. A text message or email that's chock-full of question marks and exclamation points comes across as a little girlie, for lack of a better way to phrase it," says McAndrew, adding wryly: "Real men don't use punctuation; they use caveman-like direct, short sentences."


Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/what+email+writing+influences+perception+study+finds/4028747/story.html#ixzz19KbFVLsY


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Dec 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> "Real men don't use punctuation; they use caveman-like direct, short sentences."



YUP


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Dec 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> YUP



Yep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMxH7JLVdhc


----------



## HavokFour (28 Dec 2010)

Sat around in pajamas all day yesterday drinking up the last of the eggnog while playing video games.


----------



## Sapplicant (28 Dec 2010)

Shovelled out my dooryard, the neighbours dooryard, and cleared off 6 cars in under a half hour, all while wearing PJ's, a housecoat, and one of these. May have only been 20/30 cm of snow, but she blows and drifts like a mother when it's a nor'easter whippin' past.

I know, it's not the same as cleaning up 2 provinces after an ice storm, like some people here were probably a part of, but hey. It's a start  :nod:


----------



## armychick2009 (28 Dec 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> 'Real men don't use punctuation'



As a woman (who happens to be a writer for a living), I find it a bit Ironic that the title uses punctuation.... they could have used "Real Men_* Do Not*_ use Punctuation"

Was the story written by a chick?


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Dec 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> As a woman (who happens to be a writer for a living), I find it a bit Ironic that the title uses punctuation.... they could have used "Real Men_* Do Not*_ use Punctuation"
> 
> Was the story written by a chick?


*REAL* men don't point out the faults of others of their gender.  That's a girl thing.

:clubinhand:

Oh, wait, you're a chick.  Nevermind ;D

EDIT TO ADD: +300 Milpoints to you; that was pretty funny!  :nod:


----------



## from darkness lite (28 Dec 2010)

Took my kids snowshoeing and taught them to make lunch and hot chocolate on a mountain stove..........


----------



## armychick2009 (28 Dec 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> *REAL* men don't point out the faults of others of their gender.  That's a girl thing.
> 
> :clubinhand:
> 
> ...



Ohhh, excellent, points for being (kinda, sorta) funny???  Excellent!

I didn't claim to be manly today.... just Christmas day!! Nothing manly was done today, sadly. 

I'll try harder tomorrow


----------



## wildman0101 (28 Dec 2010)

Today i was down-town picking up some odd's and end's.
Noticed this beautiful woman across the street and slight-
ly ahead. I was captivated with her lovely womanly wibble
wobble. Noticed a shadow at my 12 and swung my head to
see what it was and walked directly into a light standard..
The young lady noticed and zipped across the street and 
asking if I was allright. I replyed "Oh sure,,I'am fine you 
wouldn't happen to have sixty aspirin and a glass of water
would you ,, I got an owwwy." the young woman proceed-
ed to crack right up. She zipped across the street to the 
pharmacy and came back with some tylenol and a bottle of
water. After dosing myself with medication I asked her for 
her phone number where she,,,again,,,cracked right up
again. Guess she felt sorry for this old fool. But I did get 
her phone number. Now ,,, will she answer the phone.

57 Chevy yup
"Real men don't use punctuation; they use caveman-like direct, short sentences."
Gotta agree with that lol.
Scoty B


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Dec 2010)

If her name was "Jenny" and her number was 867-5309, I wouldn't hold my breath  ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (28 Dec 2010)

Scoty B
           You may have got a bump on the ol noggin, but hey what a
lucky man
you are.
I'm hoping she answers your call.

How's that for being manly ;D


----------



## wildman0101 (28 Dec 2010)

T/V Not my area code/timezone man.... 
You ever wonder why the viking's gave 
up pillaging,,plundering, the north and 
north eastern coast of scotland. I'ts 
because we kick viking butt. The Scot's
are known to be berserker's bout 90x 
the wimpy viking mode... All hail Scotland
the brave. 2nd part of that history. The 
viking's gave up and decided to negotiate.
If you notice alot of those village's,town's
and hamlet's are named after Viking's. You
came,,,we kicked butt,,, you negotiated and 
settled.. So we could be cousin's,,, on my 
Scottish side Ritchie/Halvorsen(Viking)
Damn Snach Liegala Gaskie.
Go figuire Eh.
Scoty B
57 Chevy
Right on
Emerson/Lake/Palmer
Lucky Man
Beer/BBQ/Football
and a long legged woman
BTW I did call/She did answer/It's a date.
Oh boy ... cheer's mate  :cheers:
Scoty B


----------



## Alea (28 Dec 2010)

Oh boy... I need to go find myself a light standard 

Congratulations on the date Scotty B.

Alea


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Dec 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> BTW I did call/She did answer/It's a date.
> Oh boy ... cheer's mate  :cheers:


:cheers:
Now THAT is a manly thing to do!  

(PS: the number and name was from this  song)


----------



## from darkness lite (29 Dec 2010)

Joined the neighbourhood kids in a game of street hockey last evening.  Took a frozen sponge puck to the mouth and a 8 year old's stick to the groin.  Mighta well'd up a little.  Took wife's unsympathetic laughter like a man (yes dear)!!!!


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Dec 2010)

Went running and shovelled snow this morning. Made a  dispariging comment about the TiCats on FB.


----------



## from darkness lite (29 Dec 2010)

Just finished playing poker on Full Tilt.  Sat at the table with $50, came out with $95.  Count as manly?????


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2010)

I just finished a little bit of sewing.
"How is this manly", you ask?

First, I took this, (which was pretty manly to begin with),  camo-pattern beer belt.

Then I sewed on some nametape, Maple Leaf flash, and tacked on a couple of small pouches  for good measure.

The third pic is the belt loaded for bear, with bottle opener, some cold ones, some hot sauce, and a meat thermometer.

I figure this is as close to a chest rig as I'll ever need, and now I just need a yoke, and some straps to finish 'er up.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Dec 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I just finished a little bit of sewing.
> "How is this manly", you ask?
> 
> First, I took this, (which was pretty manly to begin with),  camo-pattern beer belt.
> ...



You, sir, are a genius!!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You, sir, are a genius!!!



Thank you Mr. S, but I sir, am no genius.

Just a fat guy with a needle, some thread, and a dream..... 

I'll throw up more pics as I progress.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Dec 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I'll throw up more pics as I progress.


No please don't throw up!! That is NOT manly!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> No please don't throw up!! That is NOT manly!!



 :rofl:

Wow, maybe if I hadn't emptied my beer belt tonight, I would've chose my words more better-er......


----------



## medicineman (30 Dec 2010)

Scarfed down a Philly cheese steak sandwich with a huge plate of fries - and not even a hint of chest pain  ;D.

MM


----------



## Hawk (30 Dec 2010)

Hammer Sandwich: I've been a sewer for more years than I care to tell you, and I looked at your project with a critical eye. You did a great job - straight seams, everything reinforced. Well done, and what a brilliant idea!!!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Dec 2010)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Hammer Sandwich: I've been a sewer for more years than I care to tell you, and I looked at your project with a critical eye. You did a great job - straight seams, everything reinforced. Well done, and what a brilliant idea!!!!



I can't take credit for the belt itself, as it came as shown in the 1st picture as-is (Christmas gift).
All I did was throw on the add-ons.

But if I could sew like that, I'd be cranking those babies out for a living!


----------



## Hawk (30 Dec 2010)

I see - its still a brilliant idea! My husband was annoying me when I was sewing, and I told him if he didn't stop, I'd make him learn how to use my sewing machine. He kept it up, I made him sit at the machine and gave him a sewing lesson. Before he passed away, he was making plaid shirts for himself, and using the serger to make his own t-shirts. I wore a Christmas apron he made me when I did the baking this year, so a man sewing isn't out of the ordinary to me!

Hawk


----------



## observor 69 (30 Dec 2010)

Spent all day yesterday trying to fix my sons laptop. This morning before putting it in a box to return to Dell I noticed the instructions manual spoke abut a wireless off/on switch/button.
Tried switch, laptop worked wireless beautifully.
Realized I was the one who days earlier had probably turned the switch off.

Told family members it was my fault.


----------



## HavokFour (31 Dec 2010)

Hand a few drinks tonigth but still nmanaged to espertly write my namne in the nsow.  :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Dec 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Hand a few drinks tonigth but still nmanaged to espertly write my namne in the nsow.  :cheers:



Did you spell it correctly?   ;D


----------



## dangerboy (31 Dec 2010)

Just finished watching Star Trek II, and I managed to keep my composure during Spock’s death scene and Kirk’s eulogy even when the bagpipes started playing.  iper:


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Dec 2010)

Got a nasty paper cut, and _didn't_ reach for the whinnie the poo band-aid.


----------



## motox (31 Dec 2010)

Bravo PMedMoe.  Bravo!  : )


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Jan 2011)

Drove friends and strangers alike to the party places and back home again between 1800-0300. Went to bed and woke up to a call at 0430 to pick up a couple more...Promptly returned them to their respective homes. Tracked down a good friend missing in action (found him after a number of unanswered phone calls, in the fetal position in the bathroom with the lights off; head soaked where it fell into the toilet. Cleaned himm up and put him to bed) Now sitting down in front of the wood stove with a wolf and wolverine on the wall staring at me with a glass of straight scotch and thinking about all the good Karma coming my way in 2011 ;D.

Happy New Year!


----------



## from darkness lite (1 Jan 2011)

Bravo Zulu Imbeault.... Well done


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Jan 2011)

TV 867-5309(Jenny)  :-[
How can an old Rock-n-roll
guy like me forget a song like that.
Must do the manly thing and kick my-
self in the butt.. Have finger poised 
over phone just in case I miss. 
Scoty B


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jan 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> TV 867-5309(Jenny)  :-[
> How can an old Rock-n-roll
> guy like me forget a song like that.
> Must do the manly thing and kick my-
> ...



Just stop driving the phone company nuts, will you?  ;D

http://www.snopes.com/music/songs/8675309.asp


----------



## HavokFour (9 Jan 2011)

This morning around 0500 I dry shaved... in the dark.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Jan 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> This morning around 0500 I dry shaved... in the dark.



Good Lord... I hope that your legs are alright!  ;D


----------



## HavokFour (9 Jan 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Good Lord... I hope that your legs are alright!  ;D



Oh man, I saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Oh man, I saw that coming a mile away.



That's OK.

Your post, taken whichever way, indicates that you are "OLD" and know your face/legs by memory and don't require mirror/light to shave.    >


----------



## Sapplicant (10 Jan 2011)




----------



## PPCLI Guy (11 Jan 2011)

It is -28C in Deadmonton tonight, with a -38C wind-chill........and so I BBQ'd ribs.  Not 4 1/2 minute each side steaks, but stand outside for 40 minute ribs.  My two German Shepherds (all 180 lbs of them) needed routine breaks - I on the other hand gutted it out and only came in when my wine glass was empty.  It was a race to the finish - would my BBQ sauce freeze before my wine, or before my propane tank?

The ribs were excellent, the dogs are safely sleeping on their orthopaedic beds, and, no, the wine did not freeze.


----------



## GAP (11 Jan 2011)

That's not manly....that's dumba$$..... ;D    We got one of these stove thingys......works great and ah....the warmth...... :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> It is -28C in Deadmonton tonight....
> 
> 
> > That's not manly....that's dumba$$.....    ;D


I'm thinking it _may_ be manly.

We need to know:
a)  the type of wine (red - good; Shiraz - better; white - not so much; zinfandel -  :'(  ) and;
b)  if the ribs were BBQ'd ... on the _orders_ of Mrs PPCLI Guy, or because _you_ wanted flame-cooked meat.

 ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm thinking it _may_ be manly.
> 
> We need to know:
> a)  the type of wine (red - good; Shiraz - better; white - not so much; zinfandel -  :'(  ) and;



A French Merlot...



> b)  if the ribs were BBQ'd ... on the _orders_ of Mrs PPCLI Guy, or because _you_ wanted flame-cooked meat.



Ribs were her idea, but SHE wanted to put them in the slow-cooker - <shudder>


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jan 2011)

You win. Manly  :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> The ribs were excellent, the dogs are safely sleeping on their orthopaedic beds, and, no, the wine did not freeze.



I'd suggest a fine single malt to avoid any possibility of the drink freezing part way through the mission...


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jan 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I'd suggest a fine single malt to avoid any possibility of the drink freezing part way through the mission...


Whoa, I wasn't judging _PPCLI Guy_ based on his generic choice of beverage, since _clearly_ BBQ'ing 'strongly suggests' beer or Jack Daniels. 

Since he chose wine, we have to work with that.

By typing "fine single malt," it's obvious that you mean _~shudder~_ peat bog swill Scotch. Does it not speak volumes that you can't even bring yourself to call it by it's name in public?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> By typing "fine single malt," it's obvious that you mean _~shudder~_ peat bog swill Scotch. Does it not speak volumes that you can't even bring yourself to call it by it's name in public?



Words do not describe how bad of a taste has been left in my mouth after reading your _opinion_ on Scotch....
Fortunately, I have a glass of the stuff aged 15 years to wash that taste away.

It's good for the soul.  :nod:


----------



## GAP (12 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Ribs were her idea, but SHE wanted to put them in the slow-cooker - <shudder>



Well......ok,  I mean yeah.....stoves are nice, but the s l o w  c o  o  k  e  r  ........


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jan 2011)

Speaking of Fine Single Malt and it's obvious connection with manliness, largely because only women and girle men dislike the stuff....  ;D 

I had a birthday recently and just about everyone who attended brought me a bottle of the good stuff. Those that didn't brought some even better stuff (port). None of it was under 12 years old, and there were no 'doubles' of any variety. It was like living in high class alkie heaven. 

Now I'll just have to man up and drink it all... darn it.... :blotto:


----------



## HavokFour (12 Jan 2011)

Sitting here downing a couple beers and playing Red Dead Redemption, I have decided to forgo all missions and instead become a mountain man and exclusively hunt beavers and cougars.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Jan 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Sitting here downing a couple beers and playing Red Dead Redemption, I have decided to forgo all missions and instead become a mountain man and exclusively hunt beavers and cougars.



Remember it's a virtual/computer world... so careful not to get a virus.  ;D

I just came in from a snowball fight with my two year old niece (in which I certainly had my *** handed to me), and building a set of "Calvin and Hobbes" inspired snowmen on the front lawn.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jan 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Sitting here downing a couple beers and playing Red Dead Redemption, I have decided to forgo all missions and instead become a mountain man and exclusively hunt beavers and cougars.



May I join you?  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

So, I went over to the Army surplus place over on Agricola St in Halifax today, and got some bits for the BBQ BEER BELT, (the BBB).

(Original BBB post: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95649.275.html )

They had a web belt, yoke, and buttpack for $35 bucks.....why not?

First off, I cut the belt from the original BBB.

Then, I sewed the beer pouches onto what would be the original "rear"of the web belt. 

(I went through 2 upholstery needles, and my fingers hurt like hell!, that web belt is made of some robust material, I tells ya.)

The yoke attached to the front portion of the BBB well enough,(in standard webgear fashion),  but  I had no way of attaching the rear yoke straps.

So, I cut up an old “MILSPEX” belt, and sewed a female FASTEX clip on either end.

This piece is velcroed onto the buttpack, and voila!, The rear yoke straps have somewhere to hold onto.
Plus, the buttpack has enough room for a small accordion...that’s right, a small accordion.


Now, you’re probably saying to yourself....”_Hammer Sandwich, you are an as$hole...all you've done is ended up with a really poorly made chest rig!_”

.....And you would be right on all counts.

_*But it holds beer.*_



All I need to do now is shoot & edit a "Chris Costa" style instructional video for the BBB.... 





1st edit to add link to original post, and second for spacing, spelling, and extra awesomeness.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2011)

Hammer S....you, sir, are a genius!! ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Hammer S....you, sir, are a genius!! ;D



 :rofl:
Mr. S, the only thing full of hot air in my house is my shorts.....I said I had plans for that belt!
When I say Im'a do it, I do it.  ;D



As an aside, I've been frigging with the thing all night....this'll make a great fishin' belt (as an option to a fishin' vest).


----------



## DeepThaut (15 Jan 2011)

Some good ol' Nova Scotia ingenuity right there let me tell you me!  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

Nordwind said:
			
		

> Some good ol' Nova Scotia ingenuity right there let me tell you me!  ;D



Jeesum crowe, I'd love to tell ya that's true, but that baby's all *Fine Ukrainian Craftmanship*, as I'm from Alberta........but maybe I picked up a thing or ten regarding resourcefulness and improvisation out here in NS...


----------



## DeepThaut (15 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Jeesum crowe, I'd love to tell ya that's true, but that baby's all *Fine Ukrainian Craftmanship*, as I'm from Alberta........but maybe I picked up a thing or ten regarding resourcefulness and improvisation out here in NS...


Haha well thats a bummer. Ah well fine work none the less!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

Nordwind said:
			
		

> Haha well thats a bummer. Ah well fine work none the less!



Thanks, Nordwind.

Shoot, I don't mind being considered a "dual citizen"........ ;D


----------



## DeepThaut (15 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Thanks, Nordwind.
> 
> Shoot, I don't mind being considered a "dual citizen"........ ;D


There ain't no shame in it. Besides, I'm an Oilers fan... and they just scored lol good stuff.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

Nordwind said:
			
		

> There ain't no harm in it. Besides, I'm an Oilers fan... and they just scored lol good stuff.



Frig yes.....now there's manliness......I was BORN an Oilers fan, saw tons of games _in person_ growing up, (during the Gretzky/Fuhr/Coffey sp?)era....and still love the Oil, and follow them, even though they are genuinely terrible.

Esk's fan, too. Seen many a game @ Commonwealth, freezin' my can. ;D



edit for dumbassness....fuck!


----------



## DeepThaut (15 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Frig yes.....now there's manliness......I was BORN an Oilers fan, saw tons of games _in person_ growing up, (during the Gretzky/Fuhr/Coffey sp?)era....and still love the Oil, and follow them, even though they are genuinely terrible.
> 
> Esk's fan, too. Seen may a game @ Commonwealth, freezin' my can. ;D


You know it! Give em' a few years and they'll be competing again. And just wait until the Atlantic Schooners come to Hali (thats right Halifax, not Moncton) and I'll be there, not freezing my can because as you well know, the only cold thing in fall/winter in Nova Scotia is the beer, definitely not the weather.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

Nordwind said:
			
		

> I'll be there, not freezing my can because as you well know, the only cold thing in fall/winter in Nova Scotia is the beer, definitely not the weather.



Now that's a friggin' manly statement right there...that's what that is!

Jeez, this thread is so manly, I can feel my beard growing just reading it.....a manly beard.


----------



## DeepThaut (16 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Now that's a friggin' manly statement right there...that's what that is!
> 
> Jeez, this thread is so manly, I can feel my beard growing just reading it.....a manly beard.


A beard so manly the ladies quiver by just gazing at it... a wondrous thing that is.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (16 Jan 2011)

Nordwind said:
			
		

> A beard so manly the ladies quiver by just gazing at it... a wondrous thing that is.



True on! 

I felt the beard growth slowing down, so I just put the BBB back on.
Beardly growth renewed....(till Monday morning.)

Light bulb!

Razor spot in the BBB!

I'll take pics soon......(waist up...I don't have a wide-angle lens).....giggity.  >


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (16 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> All I need to do now is shoot & edit a "Chris Costa" style instructional video for the BBB....



Yeah....I was home today, and discovered "Windows Movie Maker" can edit video......and figured out how to upload to YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d08ZKFpn9lQ


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

Good, healthy pour of rum there! Makes up for the lack of effort on the beer chug reload!  >


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (16 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Good, healthy pour of rum there! Makes up for the lack of effort on the beer chug reload!  >



 :rofl: 
Yeah...sorry 'bout the weak swill after reload....


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Jan 2011)

Today I... Went to a baby shower, pushed the car out the driveway, did the groceries and wrestled my brothers.... and won.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Jan 2011)

Another video in the "Beer BBQ Belt" informational series.
(Breaching and Clearing)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfwMLCpULcw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

I know they're dumb videos, but my little girl & I get a kick out of putting them together.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Another video in the "Beer BBQ Belt" informational series.
> (Breaching and Clearing)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfwMLCpULcw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> ...



I found that really amusing. Very nicely done!  :nod:
Look forward to seeing more. And where can I get one of those BBBs?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I found that really amusing. Very nicely done!  :nod:
> Look forward to seeing more. And where can I get one of those BBBs?



Haha...thanks UMO. 

All you need for your own BBB is:
-one set of webgear
-one camo-pattern beer holder from "Regal"...(it's like Avon I guess,  I think it's a Nova Scotia thing.)
-needles & thread,
-and nothing better to do!

 ;D


----------



## HavokFour (21 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Another video in the "Beer BBQ Belt" informational series.
> (Breaching and Clearing)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfwMLCpULcw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> ...



BRILLIANT!  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Jan 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> BRILLIANT!  ;D



Thanks! I'll make sure to pass all on to "Small Mallet Sandwich".
(She's amazed that people can watch videos we made at home from anywhere in the world, and asks everyday how many views we get). 

BTW, does anyone have any suggestions for upcoming videos?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> BTW, does anyone have any suggestions for upcoming videos?



"JAM!!"
Bottles that have jammed and require a bottle opener.... 

Or

How to deal with a foreign and unfamiliar beverage.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> "JAM!!"
> Bottles that have jammed and require a bottle opener....
> 
> Or
> ...




_OH MEIN GOTT JA!!!!!_

I even have a frog that holds my bottle opener perfectly!!!!

Thank you, UMO!!...IA's will be the next one out, guaranteed!  

Friggin brilliant!!

Ya see, this is why I read these forums....there's always someone thinking!


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'll make sure to pass all on to "Small Mallet Sandwich".
> (She's amazed that people can watch videos we made at home from anywhere in the world, and asks everyday how many views we get).
> 
> BTW, does anyone have any suggestions for upcoming videos?



Brilliant, both of you, we are truly unworthy... 

How about a series of 'actions on', such as:

Beer tab breaks 
Fellow party goer attempts to mooch beer
Ambush - enemy pre-seen (wife/GF coming down the driveway, pissed)
Ambush - enemy not pre-seen (she surprises you on the deck)
Misfire - Inferior American beer accidentally chambered

Carry on as if normal!  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Jan 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Brilliant, both of you, we are truly unworthy...
> 
> How about a series of 'actions on', such as:
> 
> ...



Out-friggin' standing......it's starting to look like I'm going to end up with an entire series here!!!!

-"mooch beer":_results in cheap beer from butt-pack...._
-"ambushes":_cover & concealment, obviously.... ;D_
-"misfire":_cant beverage to verify crappiness by reading label...discard...reload...resume firing!_

This is great!...Thanks for the ideas!!!

Stay tuned, Ladies & Gentlemen!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Jan 2011)

Not terribly "Manly" per se, but I just applied for Humber College's Police Foundations Program.

I've spent the last two and a half years in and out of the operating room, so it feels absolutely incredible to finally get things going in the right direction.


----------



## JMesh (22 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I know they're dumb videos, but my little girl & I get a kick out of putting them together.



You need not have a manlier reason for doing them! Doing something with your daughter that you both enjoy is as manly as it gets.


----------



## raiseitup (22 Jan 2011)

I shaved with my KA-BAR. 

Well, I tried. I have more cuts than a dog who got attacked by a porcupine.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jan 2011)

raiseitup said:
			
		

> I shaved with my KA-BAR.
> 
> Well, I tried. I have more cuts than a dog who got attacked by a porcupine.



And I laughed heartily at this..... ;D >


----------



## motox (23 Jan 2011)

I just hand started a C-150 (Cessna),and still have all my body parts intact.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jan 2011)

When I watched this movie I couldn't help thinking that De Niro is a bit of a sissy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z_nTdyN6Tk&feature=related


----------



## HavokFour (24 Jan 2011)

Tonight, I ate all my broccoli... and by that I mean I fed it to the dog, under the table.  8)


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jan 2011)

Took the truck for a wash.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Took the truck for a wash.



Glad I didn't.  At -29 (-37 with WindChill) I wouldn't have gotten in this morning.  Did venture out without a touque to start her this morning and run her through the gears before having my coffee.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (24 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Took the truck for a wash.



YOU, sir, are a genius......


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (24 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Not terribly "Manly" per se, but I just applied for Humber College's Police Foundations Program.
> 
> I've spent the last two and a half years in and out of the operating room, so it feels absolutely incredible to finally get things going in the right direction.



I know this is in terribly poor taste....but was it "lengthing"....or a "*wide*ning?"

Seriously though.... if you're in the mood for people to talk to, this is the forum. 


IMO, Getting ghosts out of your closet is pretty damn manly!


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Took the truck for a wash.



Looks like she's handy with big hoses.  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (24 Jan 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Looks like she's handy with big hoses.  ;D



Giggity-Giggity-Goo!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I know this is in terribly poor taste....but was it "lengthing"....or a "*wide*ning?"



Removal   :-X


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Removal   :-X



A-hahahahahahahhahaha....
Well played, sir! :rofl:

BTW..(The mini-sandwich and I finished the plans for the IA video....thanks for the concept UMO!), and stay tuned!


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> A-hahahahahahahhahaha....
> Well played, sir! :rofl:
> 
> BTW..(The mini-sandwich and I finished the plans for the IA video....thanks for the concept UMO!), and stay tuned!



Buy the new Fed 15,000 and get them back:

For real men only:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1945357


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jan 2011)

I went looking for some skittles.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jan 2011)

Took the truck for ANOTHER wash.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Took the truck for ANOTHER wash.



Wow...your truck must be really butt....................CLEAN! I MEANT TO TYPE CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (27 Jan 2011)

The Small Mallet and I finished the third BBB video tonight....Stoppages & IA's. 
(Thanks to uncle-midget-Oddball for the idea!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udPvqYgNFTA

Man-teats are manly...right?  :nod:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> The Small Mallet and I finished the third BBB video tonight....Stoppages & IA's.
> (Thanks to uncle-midget-Oddball for the idea!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udPvqYgNFTA
> ...



Hammer, thou art genius. Free drinks for the Hammer, and free sprinkle donuts for the Mallet!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (28 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> The Small Mallet and I finished the third BBB video tonight....Stoppages & IA's.
> (Thanks to uncle-midget-Oddball for the idea!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udPvqYgNFTA
> ...



I am confused - you keep talking about beer, and yet all I see is Budweiser.....


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I am confused - you keep talking about beer, and yet all I see is Budweiser.....



That was my observation as well.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I am confused - you keep talking about beer, and yet all I see is Budweiser.....



:rofl:
I'm sorry.....I jus't cant drink a lot of what passes for "Beer" out here on the East Coast.....I'm trying to get better, though.  :-[


----------



## tree hugger (28 Jan 2011)

I fixed my snowblower and drank beer (steamwhistle).


----------



## Sapplicant (28 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> I'm sorry.....I jus't cant drink a lot of what passes for "Beer" out here on the East Coast.....I'm trying to get better, though.  :-[




 ???


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> I'm sorry.....I jus't cant drink a lot of what passes for "Beer" out here on the East Coast.....I'm trying to get better, though.  :-[



I thought I did notice a couple cans of Pilsner in one of those videos, better than Bud, but thou shalt not speak ill of the Pride of Nova Scotia; Alexander Keiths.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I thought I did notice a couple cans of Pilsner in one of those videos, better than Bud, but thou shalt not speak ill of the Pride of Nova Scotia; Alexander Keiths.



Those who like it, like it a lot.  Those who like beer think it's goat piss.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Jan 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I thought I did notice a couple cans of Pilsner in one of those videos, better than Bud, but thou shalt not speak ill of the Pride of Nova Scotia; Alexander Keiths.



*Jeezus-H-Keerist-on a Flying Saltine!*

I honestly cannot comprehend how you noticed the Pil cans........I can't discern them on _my_ screen...you must be Albertan at heart..... 

Now I owe you two:
-one for the idea,
-one for the ridiculous Eagle-eye!

Cheers UMO!


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jan 2011)

I move snow most of the afternoon. No I did not take the Big Red Truck for a wash.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Jan 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Those who like it, like it a lot.  Those who like beer think it's goat piss.



I am familiar with the unwritten rule against +1's.

Ban me if they may, but +1 on the IPA....it tastes like licking a homeless man's nutsack....IMHO.

DISCLAIMER: You can say pretty much anything if you put IMHO after it.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I move snow most of the afternoon. No I did not take the Big Red Truck for a wash.



That's a shame.....
Am I the only one who's been reading Mr. S's posts for a while, and thinks he might drive something like this?


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jan 2011)

Not quite. I'm not the lift kit type, but I think you will appreciate this one.








If we were more "manly"......we wouldn't be here on a Friday night!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Not quite. I'm not the lift kit type, but I think you will appreciate this one.



I swear to God...I searched for a "googly eye" emoticon...

If you drive that beast, Mr. S, you are the Manliest Man, and this thread should be locked down ASAP....

Please tell us that's not your truck.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jan 2011)

The lovely 2010 Dodge Ram with the magnificent 5.7 litre fuel injected hemi? Yes Big Red is mine!!


----------



## Alea (28 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Please tell us that's not your truck.



Look at the plate 

Alea


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The lovely 2010 Dodge Ram with the magnificent 5.7 litre fuel injected hemi? Yes Big Red is mine!!



*Fu.............................k!*
Mr. S....(And I say this with the utmost respect)...are a total B@stard...
Not only is that Truck "Cherry"....it's even "ARMY" clean..... >


----------



## HavokFour (29 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Not quite. I'm not the lift kit type, but I think you will appreciate this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Needs spinners, and perhaps seal skin seats.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> ....it tastes like licking a homeless man's nutsack....IMHO.


I am more than willing to defer to the experience and expertise of others.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The lovely 2010 Dodge Ram with the magnificent 5.7 litre fuel injected hemi? Yes Big Red is mine!!



That's a nice truck, Jim!


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jan 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> That's a nice truck, Jim!



Here is the old truck....The Big Black Beast as so named by Niner Domestic


----------



## DexOlesa (29 Jan 2011)

Had one of those as the work truck. A good rig. I like the dodge better though. Less plastic


----------



## mariomike (29 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Here is the old truck....The Big Black Beast as so named by Niner Domestic



Looks like they are growing bigger every year!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I am more than willing to defer to the experience and expertise of others.



 :rofl:

It was college, I needed the money.......


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Jan 2011)

Watched one of the greatest movies, ever, again and cheered occasionally for the fictitious Hanson brothers. Gawd bless 'em...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_D6oQO6b8


----------



## Alea (30 Jan 2011)

Today, I did something very manly.
Getting out of the Subway, I held the very heavy door... for a man. He didn't even thank me. He must be a feminist  :

Alea


----------



## medicineman (30 Jan 2011)

Alea said:
			
		

> Today, I did something very manly.
> Getting out of the Subway, I held the very heavy door... for a man. He didn't even thank me. He must be a feminist  :
> 
> Alea



Manners, like common sense, are being bred out of the gene pool...and I feel it's quite manly (and gentlemanly for that matter) to use manners.  Pity many don't these days.

MM


----------



## mariomike (30 Jan 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Manners, like common sense, are being bred out of the gene pool...and I feel it's quite manly (and gentlemanly for that matter) to use manners.  Pity many don't these days.
> 
> MM



Well said. And well done, Alea.


----------



## Teeps74 (30 Jan 2011)

It truly is amazing how far a simple, "please" and "thank you" takes one these days.  I long for the return of simple manners to our society as a whole, and indeed feel that chivalry is an art worth resurrecting.  

Thank you kindly medicineman and mariomike for pointing out the way.


----------



## Alea (30 Jan 2011)

Medicineman, Mariomike and Teeps74, you all 3 *SIRS  * made my day in the manlier way.
Indeed good manners, politeness along with respect are so important. As per chivalry, as a woman, I can tell you that real women really appreciate it  :nod:

Alea


----------



## bdave (31 Jan 2011)

As I was walking towards one of my classes, some dude held a door for me.
I punched him in the face and told him to grow a pair. He thanked me, inciting my rage. He's in the hospital.

Then I went to class, and gave a lecture.
After class, I drove home in my ferrari and slept with my 10 super model girl friends.

All in a day's work.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Feb 2011)

Here in Nova Scotia, it's been a' snowin....that means more time for manly fixin' and sewin! 

Hammer and Small Mallet Sandwich present THE BBB Jr.!

The little one has been asking about having her own “Adventure Belt”...so we went back to the A&N Surplus on Tuesday, and this is what we came up with:

An 82’ pattern Canadian Forces Webgear.
As I'm sure you know, the original layout has the belt buckle in the front. 

To enhance load carriage capability, the webgear is reversed, (leaving the buckle in rear, and “modular” belt portion in the front).
(As you may notice, the buttpack hangs quite low, even with all straps pulled as short as possible.)

So, I added, moved and removed some stuff...and wrangled the pouches the little one chose onto the front. 
(The little one chose well....what I believe (?) to be a FAL C1 dual 20rd pouch, a dual C7 30rd pouch, and a canteen carrier pouch.)

_BREAK._


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Feb 2011)

And that brings us to..the final (for now) product:

The buttpack now sits in a much better position, and the front pouches hold well, and have good capacity for juiceboxes, crayon boxes...etc, and don't sag _too_ much.

(Third photo is loaded layout, with binos on the left....empty pouch in middle, and fishing tackle on the right.)

We've got more work to do...but it’s coming along, (plus it's a great time-killer on long winter days!)  

HS 

_(Keep your eyes peeled for a video soon!....)  _


----------



## RememberanceDay (2 Feb 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Here in Nova Scotia, it's been a' snowin....that means more time for manly fixin' and sewin!
> 
> Hammer and Small Mallet Sandwich present THE BBB Jr.!
> 
> ...





Hey, would you mind making one for me to go with my '88 arctic winter coat I wear on a daily basis?
Looks great!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Feb 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Hey, would you mind making one for me to go with my '88 arctic winter coat I wear on a daily basis?
> Looks great!



Haha...thanks!
I tell ya, everything you see was from the A&N Surplus, ('cept the kid...far as I know)  

I think the fella who runs the place is starting to get suspicious though.....In the past month,  I've purchased 2 complete webgear, and made 2 more trips for armfuls of yokes, straps, pouches...etc.
_(I got lots of buds from Cape Breton that need gifts....)_


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Feb 2011)

I left work early today on account of the snow... got bored, drove _back_ into work three hours later to shovel out the cars for two ladies who were about to go home.

 It was freakin cold. Why is it that the aforementioned Chivalry can't be dead on really cold days?

 :snowman:

Hammer, Kudos to you and the Mallet for your creations.


----------



## HavokFour (3 Feb 2011)

About to go out and dig out my *MANLY* grill to cook some *MANLY* Pacific *MANLY* salmon to serve on some *MANLY* plates on a *MANLY* table accompanied by *MANLY* beverages and *MANLY* condiments. I am then going to watch some *MANLY* movies of *MANLINESS* with my *MANLY* self on my *MANLY* sofa and then possibly go out and ride a *MANLY* OC Transpo bus to go buy some more *MANLY* drinks with my *MANLY* friends and admire some MANLY *HOT* women.

But for not I'll just post this *MANLY MANNESS* post in this *MANLY* thread of *MANLINESS*.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Feb 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> But for not I'll just post this *MANLY MANNESS* post in this *MANLY* thread of *MANLINESS*.




That entire post was so MANLY, I just punched a flower.
Then BBQ'd it, and ate it.....

grr.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Feb 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> That entire post was so MANLY, I just punched a flower.
> Then BBQ'd it, and ate it.....
> 
> grr.



Without a fork! Just a knife.... and _*NO*_ plate!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (5 Feb 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Without a fork! Just a knife.... and _*NO*_ plate!



YER GOODAMN RIGHT!!!!

But I ended up doing this.

Plate would've been a good idea......hindsight being 20/20...'n all


----------



## HavokFour (6 Feb 2011)

Manly thing of the day:

We didn't _just_ kiss on first date tonight.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Feb 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Manly thing of the day:
> 
> We didn't _just_ kiss on first date tonight.



oohhhhh...lol

I went to work at my part time job. Correctional Officer......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2011)

Today, I went out to the man cave, started the wood stove, drank beer, worked on guns and watched the forum, here, on the man cave computer. The wife just got home from work, called me on the intercom and asked when I wanted dinner and what it should be.

I have tomorrow off.

Life is good for this household alpha male.


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Feb 2011)

The other day I was downtown at the bank,,,paying
bill's ect,,, doing the manly thing. The teller was cough-
ing and didn't look to well. Next morning i rolled outa the
rack with a sore throat,,, ache's and pain's,,, coughing 
and splattin. Figure'd I pick up a cold somewhere. so I 
bombed uptown and got me some neo-citrin, and a mic
of vodka,,, infusing myself with a humongous hot-toddy.
Now knowing the vodka is flammable,,,and the neo-citrin
could be dangerous, I will now attemp to light a smoke.
Sittin here with a fire extinguisher and have phone and 
smoke alarm set in case i need an ambliance again. Now
my question to you is is this manly or what.
Cheer's(snick)
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Feb 2011)

P.S. If ya hear a BOOM coming from BC that's just me heading into orbit.
Scoty B


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Feb 2011)

Played hockey with my grandson. NOTE the toque! and the jersey!! 

And the look in his eye...... >


----------



## Journeyman (9 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Played hockey with my grandson. NOTE the toque! and the jersey!!
> 
> And the look in his eye...... >


There's a toque?   ???


----------



## medicineman (9 Feb 2011)

Maybe the toque is jersey size on him  ;D?

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Feb 2011)

Sorry the toque is under the helmet.....it says II VP on it.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Sorry the toque is under the helmet.....it says II VP on it.


Just yankin' yer chain -- it's a manly guy thing to do.   ;D


----------



## GAP (9 Feb 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Just yankin' yer chain -- it's a manly guy thing to do.   ;D



Really?.....I always thought that that was the OTHER man thingy stuff.....


----------



## ballz (11 Feb 2011)

Today I had this conversation

Female friend: "What are you doing for Valentine's Day?"
Me: "Unless it's on Sunday I'm going to the gym." 
Female friend: "It's on Monday..." 
Me: "Awesome, that's my deadlift day!"


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Feb 2011)

Howling rain storm here today with rain hitting the windows horizontally like an automatic belt fed thing, accompanied by small rivers coursing across the streets, howling winds, and weeping pensioners. Her Majesty is out of town with work and I'm in sole charge of the two toddlers. 

Mission - of course - Take the kids to the beach (say twice).

They loved it. The umbrellas they carried? Not so much. Oh, and don't tell 9er Delta that I suggested to senior toddler that she run into the broiling, frigid, murky grey surf barefoot so her pink 'Ariel' socks wouldn't get wet.


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Feb 2011)

Manly? 

Yesterday I reloaded a pile of bullets for the IPSC match today, and built the glacis plate for my son's ride-in Tiger Tank.


----------



## DexOlesa (13 Feb 2011)

You may officially be the coolest dad ever.


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Feb 2011)

Here it is with the girls playing....

And I dropped the Glacis plate in place for the pictures, it's not yet bolted on.

NS


----------



## infantryian (13 Feb 2011)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> You may officially be the coolest dad ever.



Forget just the coolest dad, I want one too!


----------



## HavokFour (13 Feb 2011)

Please adopt me, NavyShooter. ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Feb 2011)

Not a bad attempt, but *real* dads take their kids to play on *real* tanks:






And they coach them on the proper employment of machine guns:






And prepare them early for employment as battle staff, by teaching them wargaming techniques at an early age:






And they show them immediate effects of their efforts.  In this case, hitting and knocking out a hull down Panzerkampfwagen V ("Panther") from over 350 yards!







;D


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Feb 2011)

ALL HAIL THE TECHNOVIKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissident (13 Feb 2011)

Inspiring.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Feb 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Inspiring.


Actually, I agree. That tank he's building is amazing.  If only I had the talent to do such a thing.  Unfortunately, I can barely hammer a nail straight   I know, I know, not very manly....


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Feb 2011)

Here's the oldest at the range with a REAL gun....


----------



## HavokFour (13 Feb 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Actually, I agree. That tank he's building is amazing.  If only I had the talent to do such a thing.  Unfortunately, I can barely hammer a nail straight   I know, I know, not very manly....



Maybe you could knit them a tank. ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Here's the oldest at the range with a REAL gun....


WIN!!!




			
				HavokFour said:
			
		

> Maybe you could knit them a tank. ;D



That's not what your girlfriend said  ;D

(I'm not even sure what that means....)


----------



## HavokFour (14 Feb 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> That's not what your girlfriend said  ;D
> 
> (I'm not even sure what that means....)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Feb 2011)

We got Manly again today.

We present:

*"The BBB video #4"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAoWTTON-AQ

THE REVOLUTION STARTS NOW.


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Feb 2011)

Hammer, that's cool!

Nicely done!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Hammer, that's cool!
> Nicely done!



Thanks, NavyShooter! Much appreciated.

A set of pink Webgear is no Tiger, but it'll do, (for now)..... 8)


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2011)

Did some jail guardin today!!


----------



## GAP (16 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Did some jail guardin today!!



I see they're talking about just leaving the short timers with you all, and shipping anything over 6 months to Stoney, cause the poor dears can't get any remedial programs from the province.........


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Feb 2011)

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/econolodge/Tiger/Dylan's%20Tank%2019%20Feb%2011.wmv



NS


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/econolodge/Tiger/Dylan's%20Tank%2019%20Feb%2011.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> NS



That is, hands down, the coolest thing I have ever seen!
Big ups to you, NavyShooter!!!!


P.S.Is there a thread on here where you detail how you built it, and with what?)


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Feb 2011)

Hammer, 

Nope, I've chronicled it's build in a couple of other spots.

Here's one with a decent set of photos from the early days:

http://www.rctankcombat.com/tanks/T066/

It's been over 2 years since I started.  The only work I "contracted out" was the welding.  I got my wife's uncle to help with that.  He's got a welding shop.  All other machining, assembly, design, etc, is all mine.  My machine-shop here at the house has been growing....    ;D  

Neat feature...independent sprung torsion bars for each road wheel....just like the original Tiger.  Makes for a smooth ride.

NS


anzer:


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Feb 2011)

Here's the road-wheels going over a 2x4:

http://www.rctankcombat.com/tanks/T066/010-large.jpg

And here's a zoom in on a single torsion bar.  

http://www.rctankcombat.com/tanks/T066/025-large.jpg

I just remembered the "panzer" smiley....I think it's appropriate to add it to my .sig file now....hehehehe


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2011)

Damn.

Had to mention the Torsion bars, didn't I?

I took the tank outside for a spin in the snow, and snapped the port aft torsion bar.  Right by the weld.  I knew it was a weak point, but this is the 2nd one that's snapped in the same spot.  *sigh*

Ok, so tonight's manly event was to sit for 4 hours in front of the milling machine and start building the new torsion bar system for the front and rear wheels on both sides.  (I doodled up the new part when was sitting in the stands at my daughter's soccer practice.)

Tomorrow, I pick up some new 3/8" steel for the torsion bars, and a new 1/2-13 UNC tap to replace my missing one.  

Life is good.

NS


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Feb 2011)

No woman would ever think of me as a 'guy':

Where Have The Good Men Gone? 

Kay S. Hymowitz argues that too many men in their 20s are living in a new kind of extended adolescence
Not so long ago, the average American man in his 20s had achieved most of the milestones of adulthood: a high-school diploma, financial independence, marriage and children. Today, most men in their 20s hang out in a novel sort of limbo, a hybrid state of semi-hormonal adolescence and responsible self-reliance. This "pre-adulthood" has much to recommend it, especially for the college-educated. But it's time to state what has become obvious to legions of frustrated young women: It doesn't bring out the best in men. 

"We are sick of hooking up with guys," writes the comedian Julie Klausner, author of a touchingly funny 2010 book, "I Don't Care About Your Band: What I Learned from Indie Rockers, Trust Funders, Pornographers, Felons, Faux-Sensitive Hipsters and Other Guys I've Dated." What Ms. Klausner means by "guys" is males who are not boys or men but something in between. "Guys talk about 'Star Wars' like it's not a movie made for people half their age; a guy's idea of a perfect night is a hang around the PlayStation with his bandmates, or a trip to Vegas with his college friends.... They are more like the kids we babysat than the dads who drove us home." One female reviewer of Ms. Kausner's book wrote, "I had to stop several times while reading and think: Wait, did I date this same guy?"

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704409004576146321725889448.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2011)

daftandbarmy when I think about what you just wrote, its true......no wonder the late 20s/early 30s ladies all go for the older ones!!


----------



## GAP (22 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, I pick up some new 3/8" steel for the torsion bars, and a new 1/2-13 UNC tap to replace my missing one.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> NS



What strength? If you are using mild steel it won't take the torque....


----------



## mariomike (22 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> daftandbarmy when I think about what you just wrote, its true......no wonder the late 20s/early 30s ladies all go for the older ones!!



Interesting article. Thanks for posting, D and B.
Adapted from, "Manning Up: How the Rise of Women Has Turned Men Into Boys" by Kay S. Hymowitz.

It makes me wonder what the pension plans ( if they have them ) of these guys look like.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Feb 2011)

Gap,

I'm going to try it with mild steel for now, and pick up some spring steel when I get the chance.  Mild steel will do for now, though not ideal.


----------



## G.McDonnell (22 Feb 2011)

Today, I dreamt of a super-sandwich, consisting of many different ingredients as tall as one's mind could comprehend. Then when i woke up, i cried.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Feb 2011)

Aha,

The mild steel is to be replaced prior to even cutting it....I tracked down some 3/8" spring steel at $7 per 6 foot length.  Picking 2 pieces up tomorrow evening, and no work will happen tonight due to other plans.

Life is good.

NS


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> http://www.rctankcombat.com/tanks/T066/
> anzer:



Friggin' outstading!
Really great look at "start to completion" as well....

Is the tank RC?
(If so, it must have some _really heavy duty _ servos!!!!)


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> daftandbarmy when I think about what you just wrote, its true......no wonder the late 20s/early 30s ladies all go for the older ones!!



Speaking from experience?


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Speaking from experience?



As a matter of fact......


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact......



That article burned my bum bad, D&B......
This "lady" wants a manly man, who prizes success & career....

OK...fine, let's _*all get in the time machine*_ & head back to 1943....when Men were "Manly Men".

-Your husband works 60 hour weeks, and you don't really know what he does, (except for the grunted bits about, "that Bill's an *******, I swear, I'll send him to the MOON!)

-Oh, and by the way...he's eating a dinner you cooked for 6:00, but had to keep warm, (and keep the family from eating until your _workingmanlyman_ got home), at about 9:00pm...he had to work late....and it's none of your Goddamn business why he was working late.

-BATH & STORYTIME for the kids!.....enjoy lady...you're doing it by yourself. Manly men of the era do not participate in child-rearing, or housekeeping.....just so ya know.

Good enough, Newspaper lady?
Let's fast forward to now....

I'm a 31-year old guy, that got married at 22....because I wanted to....BTW.... ....And had a beautiful little girl at 25...
I have a job. 
It's a job.....not a "career".....but I work hard, and they give me money in exchange for me working hard. (Sometimes, lotsa money).

After I've made dinner.....and cleaned up.....and made school lunches for D9 and the little one.....the Wife and I both do stories/toothbrushing/bedtime.....after that, I get to take my work clothes off.....
When my wife and little girl are asleep....I TURN ON THE VIDEO GAMES, AND WATCH THE STAR WARS.....sometimes simultaneously......how's that hit 'ya?

F-you and your diatribe about "slacker boys". Just because I don't wear a tie to work doesn't make me a second class citizen.

P to the S.....you're not gonna find a Doctor with a Justin Beeber hairdo....sorry lady.




No, I don't have cool big-square-thick-rimmed glasses like you.....but I'll work on it.

HS



(I think I need to refill the meds......)



edit to add underline/bold, & "toothbruing" is not a word


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Feb 2011)

Hammer, I think D & B was referring to the "slackers" or whatever they are called that live at home with Mom and Dad well into their 30s. I do not think he was referring to you or men like you.  

You are manly...I can tell you that.

Now....back to those late 20s early 30s women....lol


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Hammer, I think D & B was referring to the "slackers" or whatever they are called that live at home with Mom and Dad well into their 30s. I do not think he was referring to you or men like you.
> 
> You are manly...I can tell you that.
> 
> Now....back to those late 20s early 30s women....lol



No, he's got a good point there. I've been conflicted about the 'Star Trek follower' vs. 'manly man' thing myself. 

I've come to the realization that if you are a supporter of the ORIGINAL series, like myself of course, then you are officially manly - viz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytbkGPAopC4

However, if you are a supporter of later embarrassments, like Start Trek Voyager, then you definitely need some testosterone injections - viz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i500HVfjoAw


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Hammer, I think D & B was referring to the "slackers" or whatever they are called that live at home with Mom and Dad well into their 30s. I do not think he was referring to you or men like you.



Oh, definitely seen!
I do have to say I agree with the article, with regards to the seeming gross overage of "slacker-types " these days, but the lady writing the article wants to have her cake and eat it too.
She seems a little confused....IMHO



			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Now....back to those late 20s early 30s women....lol



Agreed....this pleases me......... 8)


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Feb 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Friggin' outstading!
> Really great look at "start to completion" as well....
> 
> Is the tank RC?
> (If so, it must have some _really heavy duty _ servos!!!!)



Hammer,

Yeah, it's RC.  Think I'd let the boy drive 200+ pounds of tank around the room like it's shown in the video?  Can you say smash n dent furniture sale???

The motor controller is from a Robot Warfare system, 80 Amp, Dual channel with mixing, meaning it's designed for a tracked vehicle, letting you actually properly pivot the tank and everything.    Much fun.

I picked up the new steel for the torsion bars this evening.  More to follow.



NS


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Feb 2011)

I'd hate to ask what the total investment is in terms of cash money.... I would lie and say I want to build one for my son, but I want to drive it myself.  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Feb 2011)

About $1k.  Ish.  Give or take....I've stopped adding it up.  

And, as a followup to the "20-30's" part of the thread....here's a little older twist on the theme...


----------



## medicineman (23 Feb 2011)

Manually removed about 8" of snow from the communal driveway (in a duplex).  

MM


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (24 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's RC.  Think I'd let the boy drive 200+ pounds of tank around the room like it's shown in the video?  Can you say smash n dent furniture sale???
> NS


Haha...jeez, I was hoping it was RC. 
(On my first view of the video, I thought the young fella was quite the driver!!!)

My initial response to the vid was also two-fold, first thought being, "_Thats the best thing ever!!_", second thought being, "_I hope he doesn't get in trouble for driving that on that nice carpet!_"..... 

I hate thinking grown-up things.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Feb 2011)

Hammer,

Up until the run in the snow the other day, the carpet wasn't in that bad shape....alas, driving in the snow resulted in the rubber pads leaving some nice black marks on the carpet.

9D brought me up on that one....DOH.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> rubber pads leaving some nice black marks on the carpet./
> 9D brought me up on that one....DOH.



Schadenfreude.......And I feel terrible.  :-[

But, I don't have an RC tank.
(Totally even-Stevens)

And BTW.....don't think I won't come outta that freezin' lake to steal that tank!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (3 Mar 2011)

Started the "prep" for the STAG....

Background...best buds, I'd sell my shirt for him



But I do have an "evil" plan.....follow along. If this works, it will be awesome!

First: Make a "pulled pork"....with all the garlic,(2 cloves /Lb), Pickled Jalapeno juice (as necessary), and tequila, (1 pint/Lb)..paprika, and LOADS of fresh ground peppercorns.

Tomorrow.....I will "slow cook" the pork....from 0600 until aboot 1700...

The STAG is on Saturday...That's when the pork comes out of the pot, and the beef/chili fixin's go in....after four (4) hours...the pork goes in....
I'm trying to do a "Pulled-pork/beef" Chili...

Wait out for photos.....no one I know deserves anonymity!

If you're in the HRM/12 Wing vicinity, grab a case and come on by!


Saturday, 5 March 2011.
17:00-on

(PM for tel #/address)


----------



## HavokFour (4 Mar 2011)

I am currently fighting the most terrible of viruses to plague man... the* Man Flu*. I started the battle with an initial bombardment of vitamin C and am currently in the chicken noodle sweep and clear phase. With luck, I will  crush this insurgency by Monday.

Now I must rest, I need energy to whine and complain tomorrow. ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (13 Mar 2011)

Donated blood.


----------



## HavokFour (13 Mar 2011)

De-boned several large chickens with nothing but my bare hands.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Mar 2011)

Today I did not cry, again.

ALthough watching the Japanese earthquake footage made that tough to do!


----------



## medicineman (14 Mar 2011)

Shared a can of Strongbow with my newly minted 18 year old.  Brought some goodies to 9D while she's on watch on the floating can.

MM


----------



## HavokFour (14 Mar 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Today I did not cry, again.
> 
> ALthough watching the Japanese earthquake footage made that tough to do!



I think in this case, a few manly tears can be allotted for Japan.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Mar 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I think in this case, a few manly tears can be allotted for Japan.



I agree. This was a tough photo to look at.


----------



## infantryian (15 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Manually removed about 8" of snow from the communal driveway (in a duplex).
> 
> MM



I just stare at the snow and it removes itself out of fear.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Mar 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I just stare at the snow and it removes itself out of fear.



Good one.....I laughed. ;D


----------



## medicineman (15 Mar 2011)

You do realize that putting all that snow under a heat lamp to make it move is cheating right?  :nod:

MM


----------



## HavokFour (15 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You do realize that putting all that snow under a heat lamp to make it move is cheating right?  :nod:
> 
> MM



You have just given me a manly idea for a project. Heated driveway...


----------



## Dissident (15 Mar 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I agree. This was a tough photo to look at.



Sometimes I wonder how people can take pictures like that, all I want to do is give that person a hug.


----------



## HavokFour (17 Mar 2011)

Got a haircut the other day that didn't turn out so well, so today I went back and had them buzz it all off. 1 on the sides, 2 on the top.

My head feels aerodynamic now.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Mar 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Got a haircut the other day that didn't turn out so well, so today I went back and had them buzz it all off. 1 on the sides, 2 on the top.
> 
> My head feels aerodynamic now.



Reminded me of the last time I got my hair cut (yes, I have only one left on my head, the rest migrated down to my back  ;D).

Sat in the chair and held up two fingers. 'A number 2 it is" said the barber, and away he went. The barber shop is the only place that I can use hand signals and get what I want.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Mar 2011)

A downloadable textbook license agreement which is for real men (and women):

http://www.boingboing.net/2011/03/22/textbook-license-dem.html



> Textbook license demands that you live a good life
> Cory Doctorow at 5:32 AM Tuesday, Mar 22, 2011
> The license agreement for Eugene Blanchard's 2007 textbook "Introduction to Data Communications," is a rather extraordinary document: Mr Blanchard will let you do whatever you want with his book provided you live a fairly ethical and honest life. I like the idea, and it's quite a cute provocation in light of the abusiveness of your average EULA.
> 
> ...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Mar 2011)

I've just had a drink at a bar named after me. I invented it, the bartenders liked it, so it went up on the menu named after me. It's the only thing I'll drink that has mix in it... but that's just fine with me.


----------



## HavokFour (30 Mar 2011)

I got my taxes today, but there is a problem...

It was mailed to the wrong address...

On the 17th...

It's 13 days late...

I put my boot through the drywall, was this the appropriate manly course of action?


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Mar 2011)

I saw this and fell off of my chair laughing... yes, really:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3483987/Tragic-three-year-old-Chinese-toddler-Lu-Hao-weighs-nearly-ten-stone.html


----------



## Rogo (30 Mar 2011)

wow, this kid won't make it past 20


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Mar 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I saw this and fell off of my chair laughing... yes, really:
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3483987/Tragic-three-year-old-Chinese-toddler-Lu-Hao-weighs-nearly-ten-stone.html


\\

I had a look as well. He is not long for this world. Poor little bugger. :'(


----------



## HavokFour (17 Apr 2011)

Successfully fought off a raccoon from getting into our composter by throwing the green bin at it (the only thing it's good for!).


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Apr 2011)

Ha!! I was called "hot" by a 25 year old woman, who is pretty hot herself.

 ;D


----------



## Danjanou (18 Apr 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Successfully fought off a raccoon from getting into our composter by throwing the green bin at it (the only thing it's good for!).



Don't antagonize them, they learn fast. Next week they'll be tossing green bins at us.


----------



## HavokFour (18 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ha!! I was called "hot" by a 25 year old woman, who is pretty hot herself.
> 
> ;D



Go get 'em tiger!  ;D



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Don't antagonize them, they learn fast. Next week they'll be tossing green bins at us.



When that day comes, we will fight hand to hand as equals.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ha!! I was called "hot" by a 25 year old woman, who is pretty hot herself.
> 
> ;D



That's happened to me too but it was because she shot me down... in flames!


----------



## HavokFour (19 Apr 2011)

Today in honour of what would have been my dads 58th Birthday I'm dusting off his favourite Stein and downing a few Warsteiner in his memory.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 Apr 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Today in honour of what would have been my dads 58th Birthday I'm dusting off his favourite Stein and downing a few Warsteiner in his memory.




Salud!
One shot of "gentleman's whiskey" for you & your Pop.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Apr 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Today in honour of what would have been my dads 58th Birthday I'm dusting off his favourite Stein and downing a few Warsteiner in his memory.



Ditto. Except Grandfather...
Cheers. Here's to them.


----------



## LJ15 (22 Apr 2011)

I spent an afternoon last week walking on Manly Beach in Australia (Awesome waves!!)


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2011)

Recently taught my 3 year old son to pee standing up. Location of training area? The backyard of course. Mummy is less than impressed, but there are some things a women just needs to accept if life is to go on as it should  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2011)

The wife picked up a smoked, spiral cut ham for Easter.

I decided to warm it up on the BBQ and smoked it over hickory and black cherry for good measure.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Apr 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Recently taught my 3 year old son to pee standing up. Location of training area? The backyard of course. Mummy is less than impressed, but there are some things a women just needs to accept if life is to go on as it should  ;D



Tell her the alternative is having to mop the bathroom. After all, he can't miss hitting the ground.


----------



## Alea (24 Apr 2011)

For you all manly men: Chocolate tools... in case you get a sugar craving while in the garage  ;D









Alea


----------



## Sapplicant (26 Apr 2011)

Just shaved off most of my beard. I now have a Fu MANchu.


----------



## dinicthus (4 May 2011)

I didn't do anything that had even the slightest risk of unwanted pregnancy associated with it.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 May 2011)

I just had a nice glass of Jack Daniels, Osama style: 
Two shots and a splash of water  ;D


----------



## infantryian (5 May 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Don't antagonize them, they learn fast. Next week they'll be tossing green bins at us.



This must have been a truly antagonized raccoon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6u7ylr0zIg


----------



## Rogo (5 May 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I just had a nice glass of Jack Daniels, Osama style:
> Two shots and a splash of water  ;D



You watched TMZ didn't you.

I did the unmanliest thing last night, I was channel surfing and watched a few minutes of it which said that joke.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 May 2011)

I was awarded the Medal of Bravery yesterday....mind you the young lady who was awarded the Star of Courage......she has guts....


----------



## medicineman (7 May 2011)

:cheers: 

MM


----------



## Dissident (7 May 2011)

What is her name?


----------



## mariomike (7 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I was awarded the Medal of Bravery yesterday....mind you the young lady who was awarded the Star of Courage......she has guts....



Congratulations, Jim. A good man at an accident scene!


----------



## Dissident (7 May 2011)

Original thread here: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96712.0.html

I makes me laugh that in answer to me calling him a stud for tearing apart a dashboard of a burning car bare handed, the MWO sais:"I did have a gerber".  Double Stud.


----------



## JMesh (8 May 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> What is her name?



From the Governor General's website:

Miranda Suggitt, S.C.
Lindsay, Ontario
Star of Courage

On November 22, 2005, Miranda Suggitt, then 11 years old, risked her life to prevent her mother from being shot. During the evening, Miranda’s father became intoxicated and violent, threatening her mother with a rifle. The rifle went off, missing the woman, who quickly ran outside. Miranda’s father followed his wife and pointed the weapon at her. Without any regard for her own life, Miranda stepped between the two and begged her father not to shoot. He yelled at her to move, but she stood her ground until others helped to take the rifle away and hold him until the police arrived. Through her actions, Miranda showed great courage and prevented a terrible tragedy.

An incredibly courageous young woman, especially so for a then 11 year old.

Citations for all the awards here: http://gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14092

Congratulations to all the recipients and all those others nominated. You are a credit to our country


----------



## Saskboy (8 May 2011)

My hat is off to you MWO Seggie. A well deserved congratulations to you!

Now as for that young lady, utterly astounding. What courage! A well deserved congratulations to her as well.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I was awarded the Medal of Bravery yesterday....mind you the young lady who was awarded the Star of Courage......she has guts....



You win. But now, of course, because of you we'll need to start a 'Supermanly' thread.  ;D

Congratulations; well earned!


----------



## mariomike (8 May 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> .... we'll need to start a 'Supermanly' thread.  ;D



Truest speech to an emergency services recruit class I ever saw:
( Warning: course language )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgE19tnQeoY


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 May 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Truest speech to an emergency services recruit class I ever saw:
> ( Warning: course language )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgE19tnQeoY



Hmmm... are you sure he wasn't on staff at CTC in 1979-80?


----------



## Bike to Live (12 May 2011)

I had a female cook me BBQed Bacon, then I ate it.


----------



## HavokFour (12 May 2011)

Bike to Live said:
			
		

> I had a female cook me BBQed Bacon, then I ate it.



I think you misread, this is a manly thread. As a man, it is YOUR duty to operate the outdoor food cooking fire machine and it is YOUR duty to cook the dead pig strips.

Leave this place, your bring shame to the entire thread.


----------



## Spanky (12 May 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I think you misread, this is a manly thread. As a man, it is YOUR duty to operate the outdoor food *meat*cooking fire machine and it is YOUR duty to cook the dead pig strips.
> 
> Leave this place, your bring shame to the entire thread.


There you go.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 May 2011)

Threw dead cow on the meatcooking fire machine on the deck and ate it.  Washed down the dead cow with a cold beer.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 May 2011)

Bike to Live said:
			
		

> I had a female cook me BBQed Bacon, then I ate it.



What was she wearing when she served it to you? If the answer is 'a smile', you pass.  ;D


----------



## Spanky (12 May 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> What was she wearing when she served it to you? If the answer is 'a smile', you pass.  ;D


I don't know...... serve it? Of course, but cook it?


----------



## vonGarvin (12 May 2011)

Spanky said:
			
		

> , but cook it?



Even rover knows better and puts on an apron when cooking


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 May 2011)

My wife isn't even allowed to know how the BBQ works or where I store the charcoal and wood blocks for the smoke.


BTW, I made a killer blueberry cobbler on it last year. OK, it looks daunting, but it's not. You can do this at the table in front of everyone when you pull the steaks off. By the time your done dinner, it'll be ready.

Here's the recipe.

Method: indirect grilling 
Serves 8 

For the filling 

3 pints blueberries 
1/2 cup sugar (or to taste) 
1/4 cup flour 
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
For the crumble 
2 ounces biscotti or gingersnap cookies, coarsely crumbled (1/2 cup crumbs) 
1/2 cup flour 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
pinch of salt 
6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into 1-inch pieces 
You'll also need: 
an 8 by 10-inch foil pan 
spray oil 
1 cup wood chips (preferably apple), soaked in water to cover for 1 hour, then drained 
1. Pick through the blueberries, removing any stems, leaves, or bruised berries. Mrs. Raichlen would wash them-I don't bother. Place the berries in a large mixing bowl. Add the sugar, flour, lemon zest, and lemon juice and gently toss to mix. Spoon the mixture into a foil pan you've lightly sprayed with spray oil. 
2. Make the crumble. Place the cookies, flour, sugar, and in a food processor and grind to a coarse powder. Grind in the butter and the salt, running the processor in short bursts. The mixture should feel sandy. Spoon this mixture on top of the blueberries. 

3. Set up your grill for indirect grilling. If using a gas grill, place the wood chips in the smoker box or in a smoker pouch and run the grill on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium-high (400 degrees). If using a charcoal grill, preheat to medium-high, then toss the wood chips on the coals. 

4. Place the crisp in the center of the grill away from the heat. Cook until the topping is browned and the blueberries are bubbling, about 40 minutes. Serve the crumble hot or warm-ideally with vanilla ice cream. 

Note: for an outrageously delicious variation on this crumble, replace half the blueberries (2 cups) with diced ripe peaches


----------



## Rogo (12 May 2011)

Wore my Apron today.....now hold on I know you are all fuming because of this but hold on.

It reads     I like Cougars, Medium Rare.     So I'm off the hook, and obviously I was cooking red meat AND bacon.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 May 2011)

Taught "the boy" to cook meat over fire today. He is now "the young man".


----------



## Cdnleaf (12 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> My wife isn't even allowed to know how the BBQ works or where I store the charcoal and wood blocks for the smoke.
> 
> 
> BTW, I made a killer blueberry cobbler on it last year. OK, it looks daunting, but it's not. You can do this at the table in front of everyone when you pull the steaks off. By the time your done dinner, it'll be ready.
> ...



Did you just post an outrageously delicious dessert recipe in the Manly Thread?






 ;D  Sounds quite good, in particular the use of crumbled biscotti.  Much thanks, I'll give it a go this summer.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 May 2011)

Ha!! 
I now have all of you beat!
I took my wingman Carson to gymnastics this morning......and hung out with him and had a great time.

Then, I went to the hospital to visit my daughter and her daughter.....Stella....all of about 4 hours old........


----------



## HavokFour (13 May 2011)

Almost have enough to make a hockey team, Jim. ;D


----------



## Cdnleaf (13 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ha!!
> I now have all of you beat!
> I took my wingman Carson to gymnastics this morning......and hung out with him and had a great time.
> 
> Then, I went to the hospital to visit my daughter and her daughter.....Stella....all of about 4 hours old........



Great name - sincere congratulations to yourself and family.  Have to love Grandparents - let the spoiling begin.

Keep us posted on your _wingmance_  ;D


----------



## Rogo (13 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ha!!
> I now have all of you beat!
> I took my wingman Carson to gymnastics this morning......and hung out with him and had a great time.
> 
> Then, I went to the hospital to visit my daughter and her daughter.....Stella....all of about 4 hours old........



Congrats sir!


----------



## Sigger (13 May 2011)

Stella. Beautiful name.
I just taught my 5 year old daughter, Stella, How to open and pour my beer.. while I roast beer can chicken on the fire machine.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Stella. Beautiful name.
> I just taught my 5 year old daughter, Stella, How to open and pour my beer.. while I roast beer can chicken on the fire machine.



Something like this?


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 May 2011)

recceguy

Went to a cowboy chuck-wagon dinner competition last year in Texas. 

Everything was cooked over an open fire, mainly in cast iron cookware.

Included in the dinner was the requirement for a dessert. Most often than not it was peach cobbler, followed by blueberry cobbler.

Try a splash of JD vice lemon juice. Or a large JD for the cook.

The cowboys looked manly. The cowgirls looked delicious.


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Then, I went to the hospital to visit my daughter and her daughter.....Stella....all of about 4 hours old........



Congratulations, Jim!


----------



## Saskboy (13 May 2011)

Congratulations Jim! One thing I often hear grandparents say, "All of the fun, none of the responsibility. Gotta love grandkids."


----------



## GnyHwy (13 May 2011)

How many men does it take to open a beer?............................................




None.  It should already be open when the woman brings it to them.


----------



## FactorXYZ (13 May 2011)

How many feminists does it take to change a light bulb?..............




Trick question, feminists can't change anything!  ^-^


----------



## Saskboy (14 May 2011)

FactorXYZ said:
			
		

> How many feminists does it take to change a light bulb?..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard an interesting follow up to that one from a buddy's girlfriend.

How many chauvinists does it take to change a lightbulb? Two, one to -ah the hell with it, let her do the dishes in the dark.


----------



## Rogo (14 May 2011)

Saskboy said:
			
		

> I heard an interesting follow up to that one from a buddy's girlfriend.
> 
> How many chauvinists does it take to change a lightbulb? Two, one to -ah the hell with it, let her do the dishes in the dark.






Politically correct? NO :facepalm:     Hilarious? YES  :nod:


----------



## dinicthus (14 May 2011)

How many psychologists does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2011)

dinicthus said:
			
		

> How many psychologists does it take to change a light bulb?



One but the light bulb really has to want to change.


----------



## medicineman (14 May 2011)

How many mice does it take to screw in a lightbulb?  Two...but I'm not sure how they got in there.

MM


----------



## HavokFour (18 May 2011)

Got my first bee sting of the summer while working on the hedges in our backyard. I removed the stinger with my teeth and sucked the venom from my flesh, but not before beheading my assailant with a box cutter and offering the corpse to the large ant colony by the fence.

I then assaulted said colony with foaming RAID to maintain my backyard superiority and to quell insect unrest.  >

Later on I applied Afterbite to my wound and dressed it with a Toy Story band-aid.


----------



## 211RadOp (19 May 2011)

Beat a little white ball into submission then perfectly grilled meat on the fire machine.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 May 2011)

While all you have been beating white balls and bbqing I have  been researching zombies, to wit:

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Entertainment/20110518/zombie-awareness-110518/


----------



## 211RadOp (19 May 2011)

I was going to do that this weekend, but seeing as the world will come to an end on Saturday...


----------



## Old Sweat (19 May 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I was going to do that this weekend, but seeing as the world will come to an end on Saturday...


And your brother and his wife just sold their house in Fredericton too . . . Guess who's mother called us today!


----------



## 211RadOp (19 May 2011)

My brother's?


----------



## wildman0101 (21 May 2011)

I was lazimotion(reading a book)on my hidabed couch one night 
readin a sci-fi book when i noticed a spot on the wall. damn i thought 
did that spot move??? noticed the spot had looked spiderish... so 
i proceed to load the gun i just bought for my grandson(air) some-
thing like i had when i was a kid (spring-loaded) dart gun.. checking 
my ammo i had 10 shot in order to vangquish this spider invader....
cocked ---loaded-fired----ect last shot hit this teeny-tiny spider bang 
on... so i walked over to check if this spider was vanqished.. There he/
she was on the floor so feeling really stupid for discharging so much 
ammo on this wee beastie i felt sorry for it... So bein a nice guy i app-
lied 1st aid, scoped it out and noticed it was still alive... So made a deal
with this lil creature... you catch flies(i hate flies of all kind's) you got a
home,,,so here i are typing this with this neat lil spider on my shoulder
munching on a fly... Aint life great....
Cheer's 
Scoty B


----------



## HavokFour (28 May 2011)

Today my best friend was put to rest. After a sudden, and rapid onset of cancer and an advanced form of diabetes 2 weeks ago, he was finally put down this morning at 11:00AM ET. Me and my mother, not wanting the vet place to just throw him in the trash (bylaws prohibit burying dogs and cats within city limits), drove over an hour to Cornwall where our family has owned a large chunk of land along the St. Lawrence since before Confederation. I found him a nice spot under a tree and began digging and hacking away at roots, rocks, clay, and sand until I had a hole about 7 feet deep of which I lowered his coffin (homemade).

It's missing a marker still, and I'd like him to have one. If anyone has any ideas/suggestions on how to go about making one please shoot me a PM.

R.I.P. Hamlet.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 May 2011)

Havok Four:

My condolences.  When my best friend died, we had her cremated, and we had her ashes put into an urn, which is proudly displayed at home.  It's manly to cry when your dog dies, trust me.


----------



## Occam (28 May 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Havok Four:
> 
> My condolences.  When my best friend died, we had her cremated, and we had her ashes put into an urn, which is proudly displayed at home.  It's manly to cry when your dog dies, trust me.



Amen to that.  My condolences, Havok Four.  I have a couple of German Shepherd crosses who are sisters from the same litter, just turned 14.  They're darn near deaf now, and not managing the stairs in the house as quickly as they used to.  I get choked up just thinking about what lies ahead for them.  Ain't nothing wrong with shedding a tear for man's best friend.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 May 2011)

Havok Four....my sincere condolences. It sux when you lose family.


----------



## wildman0101 (28 May 2011)

Havok,,,
Long time ago I had to put to rest Lucifer.
A Siberian Husky,,,114 pound's of big fuzzy 
snuggly dog. You wound'nt know it to look at 
him but he was a big ole teddy bear.
He some year's after caught parvro virus.
I grieve for your loss.. i can only suggest for 
your marker... 
Here lies my best buddy Hamlet
An ole dog he may be
but God know's my best friend he was to me.
The ressurection will come some day,,,
and guess who will be barking and so glad to
See Me....
Hamlet
sorry for your loss mate.
Scoty B


----------



## NavyShooter (29 May 2011)

Havok,

Sucky to hear.  A big hole in your heart for a while.  

"I cherish the memories of my friend, now forever playing fetch" 

B


----------



## OldSolduer (29 May 2011)

Going to run a half marathon shortly. Air Force Run........why do I put myself through this?


----------



## cphansen (29 May 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> It's missing a marker still, and I'd like him to have one. If anyone has any ideas/suggestions on how to go about making one please shoot me a PM.
> 
> R.I.P. Hamlet.



I am sorry to hear of your loss, since you're in the Ottawa Area, there are a number of places which cast concrete lawn statues. There's one off Mitch Owen about 1 mile to the west of Bank Street and Mitch Owen.
As you drive west Mitch Owen, on the south side you will find a Dutch grocery store, turn south on that road and continue until you see a concrete statue of a pig on the west side, swing in there.

You will find many statues there perhaps you can get one of the same breed and sex as Hamlet. You could leave it at his grave site or maybe You could get a small bench so you could visit the site to spend a little time in quiet communion with him.

I handle a section called grieving for pets in a forum called www.thepetsforums.com where I try to remind people that there is nothing wrong with crying over the loss of a beloved pet, the real tragedy is when there are no tears because that pet managed to go through life without touching anyone's life.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Air Force Run



I have a hard time putting those three words together.  >


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

Just Look at my name...


----------



## vonGarvin (29 May 2011)

Bacon said:
			
		

> Just Look at my name...


Your name......your name....is full of WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!



*hides the tear of joy rolling down his cheek*


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Your name......your name....is full of WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ah yes my name. My name rings the bell of joy for many, tugging on its rope, crying out into the city. 
My name drips puddles of grease, enough grease to deep fry Micheal Moore; twice.


----------



## Mudshuvel (29 May 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Today my best friend was put to rest. After a sudden, and rapid onset of cancer and an advanced form of diabetes 2 weeks ago, he was finally put down this morning at 11:00AM ET. Me and my mother, not wanting the vet place to just throw him in the trash (bylaws prohibit burying dogs and cats within city limits), drove over an hour to Cornwall where our family has owned a large chunk of land along the St. Lawrence since before Confederation. I found him a nice spot under a tree and began digging and hacking away at roots, rocks, clay, and sand until I had a hole about 7 feet deep of which I lowered his coffin (homemade).
> 
> It's missing a marker still, and I'd like him to have one. If anyone has any ideas/suggestions on how to go about making one please shoot me a PM.
> 
> R.I.P. Hamlet.



Sunlight streams through window pane onto a spot on the floor...then I remember,it's where you used to lie,but now you are no more.
Our feet walk down a hall of carpet and muted echoes sound....then I remember,It's where your paws would joyously abound
A voice is heard along the road,and up beyond the hill then I remember it can't be yours....your golden voice is still.
But I'll take that vacant spot of floor and empty muted halla nd lay them with the absent voice and unused dish along the wall
I'll wrap these treasured memorialsin a blanket of my love and keep them for my best friend until we meet above.

Randy Savage (the wrestler) as you may have heard, passed away a week or so ago. His final wishes were for his ashes to be spread along a tree where his dog's were. When I go, I'm getting buried with the teddy bear I've had since birth and my dog Rosco's old toy I bought him that he tore to crap. There is no other pain than losing a dog mate, I feel for ya.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 May 2011)

Displayed a bit of a lip quiver and got some dust in my eyes at the memorial service to this gallant gent yesterday: R. John Nation.

Joined the gunners with my Dad in 1941, commissioned with him, then picked up by the Imperial Seaforths as a Canloan Officer. Lost his leg to an 88 on an assault in Holland Oct 31st 1944, never mentioned a word in regret but just got on and made one hell of a life for himself and his family. (Don't you just hate it when guys liek this raise the bar so high?)

http://www.legacy.com/CAN-VICTORIA/Obituaries.asp?Page=Notice&PersonID=149873893

During the service it mentioned that he was very grateful to have survived, with half the contingent of Canloans with that Bn being KIA. I checked it out and it looks like they were right, unfortunately:

7th Battalion-15th (Scottish) Infantry Division

ROH-310 Lieutenant Larry D. Nelles K/A 11-7-44
ROH-314 Lieutenant Frederick Scott K/A 11-7-44
ROH-196 Captain Lawson M. Smith K/A 30-10-44
ROH-659 Lieutenant Raymond F. Thoresen K/A 14-1-45
ROH-667 Lieutenant Everett E. Young K/A 22-2-45
ROH-668 Lieutenant Leland A. Young K/A 4-12-44
542 Lieutenant Earl W. Cameron
549 Lieutenant Anthony C. F. De Serres
255 Captain John W. Druhan
18 Major Charles B. Ewart, M.C.
627 Captain (Major) Robert M. Hemmingsen
25 Captain Roderick C. Keary, M.I.D.
634 Lieutenant Samuel S. Majury
*641 Lieutenant R. John Nation*


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2011)

I'm glad you posted that D&B, as I didn't hear of it.  I knew him when I was a teenager - he and his wife were big wigs in my church at the time and I'm a SMUS alum.  A good guy.   

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm glad you posted that D&B, as I didn't hear of it.  I knew him when I was a teenager - he and his wife were big wigs in my church at the time and I'm a SMUS alum.  A good guy.
> 
> MM



SMUS did a fantastic job hosting the event in the chapel. John's two sons were brilliant, giving awesome eulogies the quailty of which I could never expect to have at my 'green light' session. We were piped out by Piper Buckingham, CScotR, who also happens to be a teacher there. 

Manly as hell, the whole darned thing.


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2011)

Coolness :nod:.

Edit to add - They've always done a good job with memorial services there - I've had the fortune/misfortune to attend a number of them there.  Bitter sweet occassions all, as they were classmates or teachers I had a lot of time for.  I've always wanted to attend their Remeberance Day service, but haven't had the opportunity since I graduated (yeah, even though I live here now).


MM


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Jun 2011)

Got to work about 0730 Tuesday morning....
Went home from 1630 to 1900 for a quick nap....
Came back into work, and will be here until about 0800 hrs this morning (Wednesday)....
THE OIL INDUSTRY SLEEPS FOR NO MAN!

(Also just spent the past hour here @ work varnishing a pic-a-nic table, and assembling a BBQ.....) ;D

Time to put the coffee on!


----------



## Dissident (8 Jun 2011)

I helped build an airport:

http://www.ledcor.com/en/building/overview#c=2&p=5

Phase 1 and 2 of the Lyden Pindling International Airport (Nassau Bahamas) Expansion.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Jun 2011)

Just bought basic travel insurance for a climbing trip (headed above 14,000ft), for myself, but declined the extra coverage they offered because it sounded too wussy. The (female) insurance agent on the phone laughed when I said that, in that kind of feminine way that made me feel like  Hemingway would have approved.

Besides, I belive that the costs of insurance should never exceed the cost of the single malt whisky I always carry in case of emergency (for the celebration of successful summits, dulling the pain of failure, pain killing in case of injury, or trading for food/slaves/weapons during the expedition), or just because.


----------



## HavokFour (11 Jun 2011)

Did some gardening with my mother and grandmother today. I was the designated weeder when I came upon this one weed. My grandmother told me to get a glove on for that one, but my 19 year old brain said "nah". Gave her a grin, grabbed the weed, and received what I can describe as 1,000,000 tiny stingers from hell into my hand.

Keeping my cool (and a straight face), I went inside to treat my hand. I went into the kitchen and grabbed the bottle of vinegar, of which I proceeded to upturn on my affected hand.

It wasn't until half of the bottle was emptied till realized that this only worked if you had been stung by a jelly fish.

So here I sit with a bright red palm, ice cold beer in said hand.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (11 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> ... what I can describe as 1,000,000 tiny stingers from hell into my hand...



Far be it from me to laugh at somone's pain.....but that story is friggin' funny, I don't care who you are..... ;D


----------



## Searyn (21 Jun 2011)

Decided to run home from work today. Have never done it before so I thought I'd give it a try. 2 hours and one sprained ankle later, my wife finds me half way up the last hill (it's 3 km long) and gives me a ride.

Manly part: I sprained my ankle in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jun 2011)

I climbed Mt Rainier on June 12th as part of an Alpine Club trip. 

Ironically, I felt like I had Morning Sickness from about 11,500 ft to the top at 14,000ft. Ladies, you now have my sympathy!


----------



## HavokFour (24 Jun 2011)

I sit here in my underwear, eating a can of SPAM and smoking a cheap cigar.


----------



## HavokFour (29 Jun 2011)

I gave some punk a verbal thrashing for not giving up his seat for an elderly woman on the bus on the way home last night, and it was a looooooooooooong ride.

EDIT: Oh, I also made bacon and sausages on the BBQ for breakfast this morning. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jun 2011)

Ha!! I played street hockey with the Magnificent Carson, my grandson!!


----------



## Romanmaz (29 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I sit here in my underwear, eating a can of SPAM and smoking a cheap cigar.


Now you're just showing off


----------



## Teflon (29 Jun 2011)

I urinated twice so far today,... and remained standing both times  :nod:


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2011)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I urinated twice so far today,... and remained standing both times  :nod:



Depending on your age, that can be a big deal  :nod:.

MM


----------



## Teflon (29 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Depending on your age, that can be a big deal  :nod:.
> 
> MM



Some of us just get it right at a younger age  ;D, I'm so good at it now one would think I've been doing it for years!


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2011)

Some older guys get what we call "micturation syncope" - they faint when they try to start a stream, so count your blessings and hope you continue to remain upright through the years  ;D.

MM


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Some older guys get what we call "micturation syncope" - they faint when they try to start a stream, so count your blessings and hope you continue to remain upright through the years  ;D.
> 
> MM


Thanks, Sean. Something else to worry about in my golden years. Right now my major complaint is my deteriorating eyesight. When I look in a mirror, all I can see is an old fart!


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2011)

Unfortunately having bifocals only makes that worse...

MM


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Jun 2011)

My family doctor suggested I try turning the mirror to the wall. I asked if I should paste a picture of Justin Bieber on the back.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2011)

LOL - didn't offer you Botox or other such nonsense?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Jun 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> My family doctor suggested I try turning the mirror to the wall. I asked if I should paste a picture of Justin Bieber on the back.



*DON'T YOU TALK LIKE THAT ABOUT MY SWEET, LITTLE, SUGAR-VOICED ANGEL!!!!*
You've tainted the "_womanly_" thread for all of us.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jun 2011)

Oh by the way, my Grandson Carson will now be known as:

Sir Carson of Uplands.
He got a sword and shield today. SO.... I knighted him.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Jun 2011)

Whoops....wrong thread.




I don't like him either......
...at all.

Totally.

 :-[


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> *DON'T YOU TALK LIKE THAT ABOUT MY SWEET, LITTLE, SUGAR-VOICED ANGEL!!!!*
> You've tainted the "_womanly_" thread for all of us.



... is it that time of the month for you again, Hammer? 
 ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Jun 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> ... is it that time of the month for you again, Hammer?
> ;D



I WISH I WAS A GENIUS LIKE YOU...
THEN I GUESS I COULD SOLVE ALL THE WORLD'S PROBLEMS!

CUZ' YOU'RE SO GREAT...AND I'M SO STUPID....

WHY DO YOU HATE MY MOTHER?!?!?

...and.....(_wait for it_)...... cry....


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I WISH I WAS A GENIUS LIKE YOU...
> THEN I GUESS I COULD SOLVE ALL THE WORLD'S PROBLEMS!
> 
> CUZ' YOU'RE SO GREAT...AND I'M SO STUPID....
> ...



Wow... you can speak WOMAN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RqrdRqAr1Q

We are unworthy  :whiteflag:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Jun 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Wow... you can speak WOMAN:



With great power, comes great responsibility.

_(I can Jedi this Sh!t)._  8)

Don't tell no one, though.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (6 Jul 2011)

So...the Wife and the "Small Mallet Sandwich" have gone camping.

...But I still work until Friday....

XBOX....LAPTOP.....Pellet guns.....plate of almost-finished steak....big arsed-glass of Rye..
ALL AT THE SAME TIME....Wheeeeee!!!!!!

Yeah....I'm feeling pretty manly.

_Plus, I'm wearing nothing but CAMO-PATTERN shorts, and my beer belt._
 8)


----------



## HavokFour (7 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> So...the Wife and the "Small Mallet Sandwich" have gone camping.
> 
> ...But I still work until Friday....
> 
> ...



Far too much light entering your mancave. I recommend bolting 2" steel plating to those windows, a strobe light above/behind the TV, some neon lights around the room where the walls meet the ceiling, a disco ball in the centre, and some shag carpeting.

Oh, and if it is located on the second floor make a hole in the floor and install a fire pole for easy access to the ration vault. Or you can just get a mini-fridge.

 :2c:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Far too much light entering your mancave........



Yes.....(twirls moustache)...that'll work just fine...
I'll look into that when I get home today....


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> So...the Wife and the "Small Mallet Sandwich" have gone camping.
> 
> ...But I still work until Friday....
> 
> ...



All set up for some Zombie shootin!! YES!!~!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> All set up for some Zombie shootin!! YES!!~!!



 Mr. Seggie......you either know me all too well, or you're in my house somewhere......


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2011)

Those targets are freaking cool  :nod:!!

On a more manly note, decided that since the alleged post-op pain I was supposed to be in from my tooth extraction that would preclude me from working today didn't materialize, went to work.  Bit of throbbing in the jaw but that's all.  Only drugs are some motrin.

MM

Edit for grammar.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Those targets are freaking cool  :nod:!!



Haha....I likes 'em too. I got them from the airgun forum I read.



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> ......Bit of throbbing in the jaw but that's all.  Only drugs are some motrin.



Now that's not too damn bad!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2011)

I use this one  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I use this one  ;D



Sweet!
(right click...save as...etc)

But not fair really...you shoot "big boy guns"...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> (right click...save as...etc)
> 
> But not fair really...you shoot "big boy guns"...



Yes. I. Do.  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yes. I. Do.  ;D


Heeheehee...I don't know why "burnin' powder" seems to be so manly....but it is.
At least I shoot airguns in .22.......oh, still ghey, isn't it?

I swear to Jeebus, there is no 2 smells manlier than;
1) a smoking gun
2) Aqua Velva

(and I may be wrong on the #2)


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jul 2011)

I did something very manly today!!!
Nothin..
Now that deserve's an Armchair medal.
Right,,Right..
Cheer's,
Scoty B


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> I did something very manly today!!!
> Nothin..
> Now that deserve's an Armchair medal.
> Right,,Right..
> ...



Absolutely Scoty!! You should do it more often. You're almost coherent today ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Absolutely Scoty!! You should do it more often. You're almost coherent today ;D



 :rofl:


----------



## Old and Tired (26 Jul 2011)

I didn't kill any BMQ (C) students in the gas hut today, does that count?   >  ;D


----------



## Dissident (26 Jul 2011)

Got OC sprayed yesterday, sprinted(kinda), beat a dummy with a baton, fought a guy off, did a gun point arrest, put the cuff's on him, called for back up... and took my time checked the oil on the cruiser. Only then did I decontaminate.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jul 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Got OC sprayed yesterday, sprinted(kinda), beat a dummy with a baton, fought a guy off, did a gun point arrest, put the cuff's on him, called for back up... and took my time checked the oil on the cruiser. Only then did I decontaminate.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jul 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Got OC sprayed yesterday, sprinted(kinda), beat a dummy with a baton, fought a guy off, did a gun point arrest, put the cuff's on him, called for back up... and took my time checked the oil on the cruiser. Only then did I decontaminate.



Hugged and gave a six foot tall blonde woman a kiss on the cheek. Nice girl.

Now who's the man?


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Hugged and gave a six foot tall blonde woman a kiss on the cheek. Nice girl.
> 
> Now who's the man?


Apparently she is.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jul 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Apparently she is.



 well played sir!


----------



## Dissident (27 Jul 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

>



I am not sure if you are serious or not, but getting sprayed sucked. I would rather get kicked in the balls and/or go in the gas hut every day for a month than have to do that again. The tears and snot coming out of me while decontaminating were not so manly.


----------



## shylagr (27 Jul 2011)

Put on my relish and went to work.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Jul 2011)

I just received by Purolator Courier: Two bottles of Blair's Mega Death Hot Sauce......


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (27 Jul 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I just received by Purolator Courier: Two bottles of Blair's Mega Death Hot Sauce......



CONGRATS!.......enjoy your diarrhea....best wishes to your plumber......you sick. sick bastard...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Jul 2011)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> I went to the hospital to do my pre-admission for cardiac surgery... I think I was more emotional over the price of Sushi in the cafeteria.



Best of luck!


----------



## BadgerTrapper (31 Jul 2011)

Today, I did not drink my own piss. This guy however did...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIdGTN4bAgI

Hammer Sandwich, you've been called out. Work your magic again...

As for manly things, Today I not only went fishing. I also fired off 200 rounds of ammunition, it was an expensive afternoon. 

EDIT: As soon as I posted this, I find that Hammer Sandwich has already parodied it. I don't know what to say about it other than Jedi Mind tricks.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jul 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Today, I did not drink my own piss. This guy however did...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIdGTN4bAgI
> 
> Hammer Sandwich, you've been called out. Work your magic again...



Giggity........on it like bubonic.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101749/post-1064941.html#msg1064941

HS


----------



## BadgerTrapper (31 Jul 2011)

I apologize for disappointing you. Here's another one to spoof 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1tnfUl9dJ0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jul 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> I apologize for disappointing you. Here's another one to spoof



No dissapointment a'tall, man.
Damn, ain't done that one yet....spoofed the "situp" video, though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x0n1FIAMXM


----------



## HavokFour (1 Aug 2011)

Today I committed a great sin... I drank a can of Waterloo Dark.

I made up for it by assisting my uncle cook an entire hog in a pit fire.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Aug 2011)

In the last few days I have been spending alot of time with two heroes:

Sir Carson of Uplands Crescent and  Lady Stella of Uplands Crescent!! My grandkids....and I've said this before and I will say it again:

Carson is the strongest person I know. He lifted us from the depths of despair and continues to do so, as Stella is doing as well. One smile or funny act is all it takes.

Damn dust in here.....


----------



## BadgerTrapper (8 Aug 2011)

Today during my run, I raced a Tractor for the tail end of my route. If it was not for having a fire meeting, I may have continued chasing it...


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Aug 2011)

Went to the (VERY SANDY) beach today with a set of 'full sized digging tools'.

Dug a trench and laid out my arc markers in preparation for defeating the advancing tide (King John, take note). Taught the kids what a 'parapet' and a 'parados' are. 

#1 son showing promise in digging skills. We'll work on his spitlocking technique tomorrow..... right after stand to.


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Aug 2011)

Today I was shopping. And bought a gun for my Grandson(Air) along the same 
line's as my Dad did,(spring-loaded).Dart-type. So feeling manly I put the gun 
my head and pulled the trigger... Damn it hurt just the same as the one Dad 
bought me back in the 60's... Now I know ..... Sting's like a bee... So conclud-
ing I made a MANLY Decision and did not (repeat did not )call 911. Cheer's''
Scoty B


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Aug 2011)

Scotty I have to hand it to you:

You make me laugh.....and I need more of those!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Aug 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> We'll work on his spitlocking technique tomorrow..... right after stand to.


BEST DAD EVER....

I like this, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter....


----------



## HavokFour (9 Aug 2011)

Today I had a toenail removed. The freezing was shoddy at best, but I did not cry.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (11 Aug 2011)

Today, as I was waking up. I stubbed my toe on the corner of our Coffee table. I did not swear, or curse....


----------



## rmc_wannabe (11 Aug 2011)

how a true man professes his love for his wife:

"If I would sacrifice myself for anyone during the zombie Apocalypse it would be for you, (Wifesname)"

I was surprised I got an "Awww!  :-* " from her ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2011)

Did up some pork back ribs on the grill...._no boiling_, _no oven_, just indirect heat, the ribs over a pan of water, and a beer can full of BBQ sauce, peppercorns, & hot sauce over the active burner to make tasty smoke....

Some corn on the cob and salad as sides...and all washed down with a nice cold Big Rock "Warthog".

Manly, and delicious!

Even the kid loves ribs!....(best kid ever)


----------



## Maxadia (21 Aug 2011)

Teaching the 13 year old boy to barbecue....


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 Aug 2011)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Teaching the 13 year old boy to barbecue....



Not manly... I was barbecueing at 9. I'm a girl. Oh yeah, BBQ'ed some burgers for a crowd of 20 on a open fire.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Aug 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Not manly... I was barbecueing at 9. I'm a girl. Oh yeah, BBQ'ed some burgers for a crowd of 20 on a open fire.



It would be especially manly if he was being taught to BBQ Christians...  ;D


----------



## Maxadia (22 Aug 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Not manly... I was barbecueing at 9. I'm a girl. Oh yeah, BBQ'ed some burgers for a crowd of 20 on a open fire.



Not just barbecuing.....how to do it properly.  Never to old to learn.


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 Aug 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It would be especially manly if he was being taught to BBQ Christians...  ;D


Umm... You might wanna realize that SOME people ARE Christians... and are on here. Kinda offensive.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Aug 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Umm... You might wanna realize that SOME people ARE Christians... and are on here. Kinda offensive.


Agreed. Christians are traditionally fed to lions, not BBQ'd.




I sure hope the QM gets in that back-order of "Humour, Sense of, C1" pretty soon.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Agreed. Christians are *traditionally* fed to lions, not BBQ'd.


With a few exceptions.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> I sure hope the QM gets in that back-order of "Humour, Sense of, C1" pretty soon.


Agreed.


----------



## Silverfire (22 Aug 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Umm... You might wanna realize that SOME people ARE Christians... and are on here. Kinda offensive.



A Leading Seaman Cadet just attempted to dress down a 25+ year vet?  That was pretty manly  

(I say that with a light heart.  No offense intended.)


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Aug 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> A Leading Seaman Cadet just attempted to dress down a 25+ year vet?  That was pretty manly
> 
> (I say that with a light heart.  No offense intended.)



Whoa. Good point. I may have missed the fact that all men are not Vikings. At heart anyways (Heart:tastes very nice when done on the barbie with some Jack Daniels sauce, by the way, especially if it's taken fresh from the chest of your recently slain, worhty, foe).  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Aug 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Whoa. Good point. *I may have missed the fact that all men are not Vikings. * At heart anyways (Heart:tastes very nice when done on the barbie with some Jack Daniels sauce, by the way, especially if it's taken fresh from the chest of your recently slain, worhty, foe).  ;D


I, sir am not only "a" viking, I'm the *TECHNOVIKING*!

HAIL HAIL HAIL!!!!!


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 Aug 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Whoa. Good point. I may have missed the fact that all men are not Vikings. At heart anyways (Heart:tastes very nice when done on the barbie with some Jack Daniels sauce, by the way, especially if it's taken fresh from the chest of your recently slain, worhty, foe).  ;D


Turkey heart works well too.


----------



## Romanmaz (22 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I, sir am not only "a" viking, I'm the *TECHNOVIKING*!
> 
> HAIL HAIL HAIL!!!!!


Is there a back-story to your obsession with this guy?  ???


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Is there a back-story to your obsession with this guy?  ???


There probably is, yes.


You see, I am a Germanophile (true story), and this guy has been an internet legend for years.  I'm not sure of the details, but I find the entire Technoviking legend to be, well legendary.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Aug 2011)

Welcome to our world......


----------



## Romanmaz (22 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> There probably is, yes.
> 
> 
> You see, I am a Germanophile (true story), and this guy has been an internet legend for years.  I'm not sure of the details, but I find the entire Technoviking legend to be, well legendary.


HAHA good to know. I haven't heard anyone talking about him in a long time. He was a legend though.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> HAHA good to know. I haven't heard anyone talking about him in a long time. He *IS* a legend though.



There, fixed that for you ;D


----------



## Romanmaz (22 Aug 2011)




----------



## Mikhail (22 Aug 2011)

On a note related to Techno Viking, and in the spirit of this 'Manly Pursuits' thread, I will be losing my braids in time for my upcoming trip to BMQ.

And yes, being into Germanic culture helps to pull off braids.

I was winning the beard growing contest with my fellow Ranger, till I got my offer. Now my prospects have dimmed. (grin).


----------



## HavokFour (9 Sep 2011)

Today I waved to a tan beret (the first I've seen in my life) and lived to post about it on this forum. I then got on the 98 and let an elderly man take my seat. All this while having one shoe lace dangerously untied and a hot coffee in hand.

I live on the edge.  8)


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Sep 2011)

Last Sunday I put a hole in my wall using another persons body!  >


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2011)

Upgraded the earthquake kit with a bottle of whisky.


----------



## Nemo888 (12 Sep 2011)

posting when you are drunk, Booyah!


----------



## Dissident (12 Sep 2011)

Serengeti Safari. Almost got pissed on by a Lioness in a tree. That close.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (12 Sep 2011)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> posting when you are drunk, Booyah!



 How did you know to post when I'm drunk!?!?
(You must have the ESP)

 8)


----------



## xena (12 Sep 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> A Leading Seaman Cadet just attempted to dress down a 25+ year vet?  That was pretty manly
> 
> (I say that with a light heart.  No offense intended.)



Well, I only had 10 years in before I pulled the plug, so I might not match up to 25+ years, but I am a Christian (Orthodox at that - so the martyrs are kinda a big deal for us - especially the hundreds of thousands of those created by the "ever so tolerant" atheists in the last century - you know - what Lenin, Stalin and all those guys did...).

While I wasn't terribly offended by D&B's comment as I have come to appreciate his brash humour, it probably wasn't the most PC, and it shouldn't matter at all who pointed out that could be offensive.

Wait a second...   Am I making a serious and logical post on the Manly Thread?  What the heck am I thinking?  I've got to change that quick!  Burn the heretics!  Yeah, burn them all!  And I have to find something to drink, so I don't have to post sober again...  Oh, the horror...


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Serengeti Safari. Almost got pissed on by a Lioness in a tree. That close.



Real men would pay extra for the shower  :nod:


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Sep 2011)

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> Wait a second...   Am I making a serious and logical post on the Manly Thread?  What the heck am I thinking?  I've got to change that quick!  Burn the heretics!  Yeah, burn them all!  And I have to find something to drink, so I don't have to post sober again...  Oh, the horror...



Heretic!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSe38dzJYkY


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2011)

Go Thor!


----------



## xena (12 Sep 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Go Thor!


And everything we (think we) know about Thor and Norse Mythology was written over 200 years after Scandinavia had converted to Christianity and the stories were highly euhemerized.

Wait.  What?  More drink!   :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (12 Sep 2011)

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> ..... and the stories were highly euhemerized.


Damn, even I had to look that one up.    :nod:


----------



## xena (13 Sep 2011)

Hooray!  I'm useful!  ... Well, sort of...


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2011)

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> And everything we (think we) know about Thor and Norse Mythology was written over 200 years after Scandinavia had converted to Christianity and the stories were highly *euhemerized*.
> 
> Wait.  What?  More drink!   :blotto:



I hope that means something like 'pictures of naked goddesses were added so that Vikings would read them'.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (14 Sep 2011)

I threw a 12 foot long boat into the back of a truck, by myself. (It was an accident, and I am not 100% sure how it worked either, but hey, it worked)


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 Sep 2011)

Beat all the guys to the supply line-up after liberty boat. Needed the most too, but hey, ladies first. 

Also on flag duty tonight. Makes me proud.


----------



## Rogo (22 Sep 2011)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> I built most of an outhouse at a cottage... does that count?



depends did you play lady gaga or metallica?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Sep 2011)

I've just started making my first batch of home brew beer. Now we get to see how patient I really am..


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Sep 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I've just started making my first batch of home brew beer. Now we get to see how patient I really am..


Just remember if you jump the gun, all you'll end up with is bad tasting almost beer and alot of wasted time.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2011)

Honoured 157 heroes today....our fallen at the Portraits of Honour in Winnipeg.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Honoured 157 heroes today....our fallen at the Portraits of Honour in Winnipeg.



  Good on ya, Jim!

I drank alcohol and ate popcorn for supper.  I guess that could go in the womanly thread.  To be manly, I should have had pizza.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good on ya, Jim!
> 
> I drank alcohol



Close enough!


----------



## Dissident (30 Sep 2011)

I am no Jim Seggie (he would have used a Gerber, or even just bare hands) but today we extricated a guy out of a mulching machine.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Sep 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> I am no Jim Seggie (he would have used a Gerber, or even just bare hands) but today we extricated a guy out of a mulching machine.



I saw that post. Yes I would have....and I would have lit it on fire to make it more challenging.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Sep 2011)

Attracted an email with these videos on them from a semi-stranger. They'd only send them to a manly man, right?

Chainsaw bayonet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ljd_hUxCfI

Hi there big fella
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbVGGMi8QGM


----------



## HavokFour (1 Oct 2011)

I am finally freed from Roger's shackles, and now know what freedom tastes like. I weep.







Currently drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2011)

Going to Canadian Tire to buy windshield wipers.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Going to Canadian Tire to buy windshield wipers.



.... and cruising up and down the aisles looking for them in a camo ATV?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> .... and cruising up and down the aisles looking for them in a camo ATV?



That would be so cool!!   :nod:


----------



## Sigger (6 Oct 2011)

Just saying  ;D


----------



## HavokFour (6 Oct 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Just saying  ;D



I think you will see that my plan is the manlier choice. I have no monthly data cap.  8)


----------



## Sigger (6 Oct 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I think you will see that my plan is the manlier choice. I have no monthly data cap.  8)


I confess: I am at work, which just so happens to be the ISP


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Oct 2011)

Today I deciced to do the manly thing. And Exspress 
how much I love you guy's here on Army.ca..
Then I changed my mind... I love ya ,,,, but if you or
anybody hear's this from me..  I aint talking till 
I see my lawyer.... Lastly My kilt is slightly higher than 
the norm,,, hemline wise. Should I trim the kilt or other
wise... 
LMAO Scoty B


----------



## PJGary (8 Oct 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I hope that means something like 'pictures of naked goddesses were added so that Vikings would read them'.



Demonstrating that their understanding on the soldier's thought process was extremely advanced for their time.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Oct 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> ...Lastly My kilt is slightly higher than
> the norm,,,...LMAO Scoty B



Friggin' outstanding.
If you're manly enough to have cold balls....'yer manly.

HS


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Oct 2011)

I had my 3 year old daughter in the gun room with me yesterday and was showing her how to properly clear a belt-fed....yes, I have a belt-fed at home 

NS


----------



## Robert0288 (9 Oct 2011)

With the original cloth belts?  Thats pretty manly.

I went to the range yesterday after getting out of urgent care an hour earlier for being blind in my left eye from this giant tumor like thing.  I still out shot my friends on the skeet and target ranges  ;D

edit: forgot to add that I reffed a hockey game that evening, and I'm about to head to the rink for another 5 hours today.


----------



## HavokFour (9 Oct 2011)

I ate turkey... on a boat. 8)


----------



## Nault_army (12 Oct 2011)

I'm a girl, and today I changed my own filler neck, oil, brakes, tires, and fixed my exhaust on my car. And cleaned it inside and out. Donated blood on top of that 

....... By myself.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> I'm a girl, and today I changed my own filler neck, oil, brakes, tires, and fixed my exhaust on my car. And cleaned it inside and out. Donated blood on top of that
> 
> ....... By myself.



You're not a girl.....girls don't do what you do. Is your name Holly? LOL

My wife is a girl.....even thought she's 58.


----------



## Nault_army (14 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You're not a girl.....girls don't do what you do. Is your name Holly? LOL
> 
> My wife is a girl.....even thought she's 58.



No hahaha ! My name isn't Holly 

I'm not a girl, but I'm defenitly not a man ! I like cars... What can I say  :


----------



## GAP (17 Oct 2011)

Men are happier 

Your last name stays put. 

The garage is all yours. 

Wedding plans take care of themselves. 

Chocolate is just another snack. 

You can be President. 

You can never be pregnant. 

You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park. 

You can wear NO shirt to a water park. 

Car mechanics tell you the truth. 

The world is your urinal. 

You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is "just too icky". 

You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt. 

Same work, more pay. 

Wrinkles add character. 

People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them. 

New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet. 

One mood all the time. 

Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat. 

You know stuff about tanks. 

A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase. 

You can open all yo ur own jars. 

You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness. 

If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still be your friend. 

Your underwear is $8.95 (or less) for a three-pack. 

Three pairs of shoes are more than enough. 

You almost never have strap problems in public. 

You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes. 

Everything on your face stays its original color. 

The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades. 

You only have to shave your face and neck. 

You can play with toys all your life. 

One wallet and one pair of shoes - one color for all seasons. 

You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look. 

You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife. 

You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache. 

You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Oct 2011)

I like Carlsberg...


http://www.simplyzesty.com/advertising-and-marketing/carlsberg-pull-brilliant-guerrilla-marketing-stunt-in-cinema/


----------



## medicineman (17 Oct 2011)

I used to drink Carlsberg alot - that was a cool advert.

MM


----------



## GAP (17 Oct 2011)

sweet!!


----------



## Silverfire (3 Nov 2011)

Got a suit and picked up a 12 pack of Creemore Lager.  It's gonna be a rough few days.  Girlfriends father passed away yesterday.  Rest in peace Dave.


----------



## jparkin (3 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Men are happier
> 
> You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes.



 :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2011)

Was at a client site today and went to throw out a coffee cup in the garbage but was faced with a complex warren of recycling/composting sumps. I was actually bewildered for a split second until I reminded myself that I didn't squat to pee, then just chucked it in the nearest hole in an effortless, guilt free fashion.


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Was at a client site today and went to throw out a coffee cup in the garbage but was faced with a complex warren of recycling/composting sumps. I was actually bewildered for a split second until I reminded myself that I didn't squat to pee, then just chucked it in the nearest hole in an effortless, guilt free fashion.



Welcome to BC...

MM


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Nov 2011)

I made the mistake of not getting my "wisdom teeth" out when they were supposed to come out. (~10 years ago).

So the first one came out yesterday.....local anaesthesia....(because my insurance sucks, and I'm cheap as frig)..cut the tooth in bits, and yank 'er out bit by bit.

SUCKED in all sorts of ways....

Eschewed the pills & painkillers.

WORD TO THE WISE: If you think you're "hardcore", and only need a shot of whiskey, and "gumption" as a painkiller...you are sorely mistaken.

My manly deed for the day was showing my little girl the weeping, smelly "tooth-hole".....where once resided a tooth.

_She brushed like it would stop an atomic bomb...._

I live as a lesson to others.

*Brush yer teeth, kids.*


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> _She brushed like it would stop an atomic bomb...._



Gold

 :rofl:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (5 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Gold
> 
> :rofl:



"Deterrence".....it works.
 ;D


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Nov 2011)

Not talking till I see  a lawyer.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Nov 2011)

I agreed with a woman's point of view: 

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2011/11/04/christie-blatchford-weeping-women-just-as-capable-of-evil-as-men/

... and today I did not cry, again  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (12 Nov 2011)

*DISCLAIMER: I DON’T KNOW IF THIS IS ALL THAT MANLY...BUT IT’S FUNNY, *   

(and I’m not starting a “fail on Nov. 11th” thread for one story).

So....It was raining like a MF on the 11th, so I decided I wouldn't drag my kid to the Ceremonies, as we live by 12 Wing, and it’s always packed to begin with.

*KARMA CHECK!!!!*

I got called into work, (the boss knew I wouldn’t get the phone before 11:11 hrs, so he called @ 1130hrs.)
Went to work, did my science stuff, tried to go back home.


FLASHFLOOD! 

So, I drove up on that bitch, my OODA loop kicked in, and I rolled thru/around the flood in my Corolla......others weren't so lucky.
So, I look in my rearview...and what do I see?

TWO OLD PEOPLE TRIED TO DRIVE RIGHT THROUGH THE MIDDLE OF IT!

So, it's about 12 degrees celcius, and I'm in shorts and flip-flops.....
AWESOME....

I get to high ground, stop my car, and roll out to these people.
(luckily, some other random dude had the same idea.)

We Get to thier car....water's knee deep....(and I'm 6' 3"...so knee deep is _KNEE DEEP_) 
AND COLD.

Push the car to high ground.
What happens now?
Another car drives right in....and stalls.
So this random dude and I sigh.....and push that one out.

Then...THREE (3) MORE CARS AFTER THAT!!!!

People saw this Dude and I pushing cars out of the flood......AND THEN JUST KEPT ON COMING!!! ???

WTF...OVER?

So we push _car after car _  out of the flood....then I realize the *sewage treatment plant* is 500 meters up the road.....uphill....eewwww!

I finally got home to the shower, and I have never scrubbed so hard in my life....

I figure that's my payback for not getting to the Cenotaph on time.

(Sorry  Grandpa, I'll get there next year!)


----------



## medicineman (12 Nov 2011)

Can't say I rescued anyone from flash floods, but I did tear down an old outhouse at my dad's place with a crowbar, my hands and a few kicks.  Tomorrow, we tear up a deck and get rid of it  ;D.

MM


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Nov 2011)

Manly?

I'm working on the carriage for my 1.25" bore blackpowder cannon tonight....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (12 Nov 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I'm working on the carriage for my 1.25" bore blackpowder cannon tonight....



I'll call _dibs_ on bringing "finger sandwiches" to his funeral!!!

(Just sayin')


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Nov 2011)

What I drove today in the Santa Clause parade.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (12 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> What I drove today in the Santa Clause parade.



That could've been on a Fucking "Yugo"....what matters is the message.

Thanks, Mr. Seggie, and thanks to _all of you Men & Women_ that have "sacked up", and answered the call.



HS


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (13 Nov 2011)

Maybe I am doing something MANLY today...


I've been transcibing the ONLY account that my Grandfather ever gave about his experience in WWII.
Not real pretty...but It's nice to know he told _someone_ about the warts before he passed.

[size=10pt](Funny enough, it's hard to get through more than a sentence or two before my monitor gets cloudy......probably should go to BESTBUY tomorrow).....[/size]


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2011)

I passed a Porsche today on the 401.   ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I've been transcibing the ONLY account that my Grandfather ever gave about his experience in WWII.
> Not real pretty...but It's nice to know he told _someone_ about the warts before he passed.


Dad would only tell the funny things.  He pushed a copy of Farley Mowat's "And No Birds Sang" at me, said that was what it was like and to stop asking.  He passed without really opening up, but I was 22 then and did not have the understanding and grasp that I have now at 50.  Funny how life works.


----------



## Maxadia (13 Nov 2011)

First of all....nice ride Jim.  Very classy.   

Secondly, I have a daughter who has recently moved back in with us after 14.5 years with her mom.  I don't have anyone directly in my line who served (several friends, some of dad's cousins were in Korea, but no one directly).   She, however, had a great-grandfather who served in the Mechant Navy.  She grew up not really knowing anything about him.  Not sure why, don't really care.

We fixed that this week with an online article I found.  It's a good read:

http://www.thepacket.ca/News/2008-11-06/article-1432242/Wartime-disaster-on-native-soil/1


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Nov 2011)

OK for you "manly" types - get a load of this soldier , note the II VP toque.


----------



## Nault_army (13 Nov 2011)

More car work (and I'm still a girl) :
Replaced exhaust, replaced gas filter, replaced air filter, oil change (and change oil filter obviously), changed my license plate holder, replaced my rotors and brake pads and cleaned up my brake drums, put air in my tires and polished my headlights  ;D

AND I had a conversation with my dad about muscle cars  :


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Nov 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> AND I had a conversation with my dad about muscle cars  :



I am starting to like you.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Nov 2011)

Unplugged another toilet with 'Daddy's magic wand' and killed another spider that was scaring everyone except me and the cats. Seriously, without us, women and children would be overcome by freely flowing feces and swarms of marauding arachnids.


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Unplugged another toilet with 'Daddy's magic wand' and killed another spider that was scaring everyone except me and the cats. Seriously, without us, women and children would be overcome by freely flowing feces and swarms of marauding arachnids.


No, they wouldn't, because they'd have me! *Woman power flashes*


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Nov 2011)

This is all I read:



			
				RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> *Woman flashes*


----------



## BernDawg (14 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I passed a Porsche today on the 401.   ;D



It doesn't count if it's going the other way ;-)  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (14 Nov 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> *Woman power flashes*


Is that some sort of up-scale hot-flash?    



Note: I'm not particularly interested either way, _because_ this is the Manly Thread.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> It doesn't count if it's going the other way ;-)  ;D



  :rofl:

Well, he would have been in a world of hurt if he had been.    :nod:


----------



## BernDawg (16 Nov 2011)

Nuff said..  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEZv0FUPtcc


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Nuff said..  ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEZv0FUPtcc



Love it!   :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Nov 2011)

I am a devoted Clint Eastwood fan, unlike some of those Metrosexual Gen Xers!


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I am a devoted Clint Eastwood fan, unlike some of those MetroHomosexual Gen Xers!


This is what a man looks like:





Or this:






Or even this:






Certainly not like this:


----------



## Tuna (17 Nov 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Or this:



Hello Ladies Look at your man, now look at me, look at your man, now back at me. Sadly your man is not me, but if he wore old spice, He could smell like me...
perhaps the best advert ever conceived.

The manliest thing I have done today so far was wear old spice!


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> The manliest thing I have done today so far was wear old spice!


And, true story, I shower with Old Spice man-wash (or whatever it's called)   :bowing:


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Nov 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> And, true story, I shower with Old Spice man-wash (or whatever it's called)   :bowing:



It tastes good too. Yes really.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Nov 2011)

I do as well.  But, I prefer the Grover version of the Old Spice ad.    ;D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkd5dJIVjgM&feature=related


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (17 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It tastes good too. Yes really.



Can't say I've consumed enough "Old Spice" to make a definite descision, but I never minded all that much when any "_Lemon-Lime Barbasol_" made it's way into the ol' maw. 

As far as shaving cream goes......nom.

[size=8pt]...And isn't that 
just ...
a 
little ...
bit... 
sad.[/size]


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Can't say I've consumed enough "Old Spice" to make a definite descision, but I never minded all that much when any "_Lemon-Lime Barbasol_" made it's way into the ol' maw.
> 
> As far as shaving cream goes......nom.
> 
> ...



Which reminds me of a suitably manly prank:

Sitting in an accommodation block at the Norwegian Infantry school in Elverum. Friday night, planning to go out on the local town, me and another Para decide to wind up the closest Marine. He and I fix up a mess tin full of Brut 33, Old Spice, shaving cream and 'coffee doctor' moonshine. We pretend to drink it, pretending we don't know there's a Marine in the area, saying things like "Royal Marines are wimps and could never be tough enough to drink this wonderful Para Reg elixir, slurp, slurp, slurp" or words to that effect. It actually tasted not too bad, compared to the rot got moonshine that Norgies gulp by the pint. Said Boot Neck rushes in, takes the bite full on, and grabs the mess tin, downing the poisonous mixture in pretty much one gulp. Horrified at what we've done, we make 'head for the door' like eye movements to each other. We leg it for downtown, passing through the gates in time to see the ambulance arrive. They pumped his stomach for him. 

The best part? They charged him the equivalent of a hundred bucks for the priviledge. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Tuna (17 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Can't say I've consumed enough "Old Spice" to make a definite descision, but I never minded all that much when any "_Lemon-Lime Barbasol_" made it's way into the ol' maw.
> 
> As far as shaving cream goes......nom.
> 
> ...



I cannot say the same for mint, or regular barbasol...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (17 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I cannot say the same for mint, or regular barbasol...



I DID NOT KNOW THEY MADE MINT!

I gotta make 2 trips:

-one to the pharmacy (for mint barbasol)
-and one to the butcher (for lamb)

This will be an epic, (and sickening, if not smooth) meal.
 ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It tastes good too. Yes really.



And you get to smell it for the next three days whenever you burp ;D


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Nov 2011)

The TurBaconEpic.  True man food.  These guys are great.  They're from Quebec and love their bacon.

I will be making this someday, or at least some variation of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xc5wIpUenQ&ob=av3e

They got a bunch of other great vids also.  Either follow this link or type "Epic Meal Time" into youtube.


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Nov 2011)

Love it.  Fast Food Sushi - Epic Meal Time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXjxHQQxcLw&feature=relmfu


----------



## Tuna (18 Nov 2011)

Epicmealtime= one of the manliest YouTube channels


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I DID NOT KNOW THEY MADE MINT!



I used to use Gillette Menthol. Was great on summer exercises after spending hours the day before in the sun, but was an even better eye opener when on winter indoc, assuming it wasn't too cold to get the can to work. Many times I needed to plunge the can in an immersion heater to thaw.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Nov 2011)

Outside in the Mancave, drinking beer, enjoying the wood stove and perusing Milnet, while the wife is inside looking at her old nostalgic songs on Youtube.

The beer is out here. I have the better deal. Especially with Pink Floyd's 'The Wall' looping on the stereo. 8)


----------



## Tuna (19 Nov 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Outside in the Mancave, drinking beer, enjoying the wood stove and perusing Milnet, while the wife is inside looking at her old nostalgic songs on Youtube.
> 
> The beer is out here. I have the better deal. Especially with Pink Floyd's 'The Wall' looping on the stereo. 8)



oh yes, the wall, perhaps one of my favorite albums, after dark side of the moon and a few other pink floyd albums... but not the manliest albums of all time by a long shot... I am really not sure which album that title would go to...


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2011)

I nominate either Dark Side of the Moon, or The Final Cut.

Saw that they are supposed to be releasing a compilation album of greatest hits in the next few days.


----------



## Tuna (19 Nov 2011)

really? I am really not sure how that would pan out, I think the wall in particular needs to be cohesive... but yes, the final cut is indeed very manly


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2011)

Surprised the maintenance dude at the residence this morning when he ran into me shovelling the sidewalks arounf the house...been awhile since I've had that much ice on my moustache  :nod:.

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Nov 2011)

Real men don't make 'top ten lists' about what a real man should do, or subscribe to 'Men's magazines' . http://ca.askmen.com/money/mafioso_60/98_mafia.htm

The only magazine that truly matters, of course, is the 30 round variety...  ;D


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Real men don't make 'top ten lists' about what a real man should do, or subscribe to 'Men's magazines' . http://ca.askmen.com/money/mafioso_60/98_mafia.htm
> 
> The only magazine that truly matters, of course, is the 30 round variety...  ;D



Tried the link, but it seems to be broken.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Tried the link, but it seems to be broken.



I guess some things like that happen for a reason. Especially in the Manly thread


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Tried the link, but it seems to be broken.


It's not broken; It just lacks duct tape!


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Nov 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> It's not broken; It just lacks duct tape!



Hopefully the duct tape worked:

http://ca.askmen.com/money/mafioso_60/98_mafia.html


----------



## Tuna (20 Nov 2011)

that list was very manly indeed


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Dec 2011)

Masculinity test from the movie "In and out" with Kevin Kline.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JidfV5xvdjY&feature=related


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Dec 2011)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Masculinity test from the movie "In and out" with Kevin Kline.



I "did not feel the heat of the disco beat!".....(_checkmark_)....MEN do not dance......they drink, they work, they have bad backs!".

(_double checkmark_)....I passed!

Take that, quote below!



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> Yer a fruit.
> 
> So, do you do your nails in black Sharpie?



Haha!


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Dec 2011)

Manly....

Build a cannon....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Dec 2011)

The "grownup" part of me thinks, "sweet Jesus...that does look sound, but dangerous".

the MANLY part of me thinks, "THISISTHBESTSHITEVER!!!YOU NEED SOME BEER AND CANNONBALLS!!! "

Overall......sweet.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Dec 2011)

Navy Shooter - well done laddie! (fake Scots accent here)

Well, I am not "manly" today. Yesterday I played 2010 Winter Olympics on the Wii with my four year old grandson - Carson of Fort Carson, Canada fame.

While he's not good at team ski jimping, he handed me my ass in Wii Olympic hockey.

Gotta hand it to the kid.


----------



## a_majoor (13 Dec 2011)

What could be more manly than cars: http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/fuel-economy/the-100-hottest-cars-of-all-time?click=pp#slide-1


----------



## a_majoor (16 Dec 2011)

More cars; ones you want and ones you can afford.

The only "winger" here is the Chevy Volt as the substitute for a high end electric car; as an hybrid electric car it os eclipsed by the Toyota Prius in price, performance and refinement (it is several generations ahead of the GM product), and like the Volt, the Prius drives the wheels by means of both the IC and electric engines so this is a fair comparison.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/pictures/drive-this-not-that-10-inexpensive-imitators-cars?#slide-1


----------



## Sythen (16 Dec 2011)

If you wonder how you "measure up", there's a map for that..

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatches/globalpost-blogs/the-rice-bowl/penis-size-world-map

The things some people do with their free time lol


----------



## eurowing (16 Dec 2011)

Women secretly love 8, are ok with 6, can tolerate 4.  3 or less they will probably go electric.  There is no replacement for displacement!! (Ask the ladies)

Get your minds out of the gutter >

I am talking cylinders! ;D 

Since men are judged on their cylinder index........  I have 49 working cylinders and support the Alberta Oil Sands, OPEC and anyone else that will keep the price of gasoline down!


----------



## jparkin (25 Dec 2011)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Women secretly love 8, are ok with 6, can tolerate 4.  3 or less they will probably go electric.  There is no replacement for displacement!! (Ask the ladies)
> 
> Get your minds out of the gutter >
> 
> ...



Got me good on that one haha.


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Dec 2011)

Today I did a very manly thing... Dusted,,, Washed dishes,Vacuumed,,,, washed the wall's down,,,Hung Picture's in my new Apt,,,,Spit shone my tea kettle,,,Polished every piece of wood I could find... Emptyed the baskit of my vacuum cleaner... All this because the maid ran off with the butler... 
Now what do I do.????? Cheer's and best regard's for the up and coming New Year... Scoty B


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Dec 2011)

I did not, and never will, make any New Years' resolutions. (Wait a minute, is that a New Years' resolution? Dang....)


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Dec 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I did not, and never will, make any New Years' resolutions. (Wait a minute, is that a New Years' resolution? Dang....)


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>


Calvin and Hobbes RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As for me, baked some croissants, have an olive cheese loaf in the oven and have some baguettes getting ready to bake ....


----------



## a_majoor (23 Jan 2012)

Found a cool website and will be trying this stuff out with my little guy when this tasking is over:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/engineering/robots/build-your-first-robot

http://www.robotoid.com/servomag/


----------



## a_majoor (31 Jan 2012)

John Carter of Mars is a prertty Manly man, and now he gets his own movie: http://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2012/01/30/john-carters-long-road/?singlepage=true


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jan 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> John Carter of Mars is a prertty Manly man, and now he gets his own movie: http://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2012/01/30/john-carters-long-road/?singlepage=true



WARNING...WARNING...WARNING!

Art movie.

Although I agree with your taste in movies, _Sir,_ (as arty as they are). 8) (finger snap for applause)

For my manly contribution...I bought a 1911...a "BB gun-shooting cockfaggy" version of it, but it's....CO2...blowback.......handstrap safety...

Yeah....I made supper for my Ladies.


And a fine supper it was...stuffed steak.

(I thought it tasted like hot, salty garbage), but they said it was "not bad".

That means it was shit, and I Love 'em for it.

That's as manly as I'm gettin for today.

HS


----------



## a_majoor (31 Jan 2012)

What Martian beverage have you been drinking?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jan 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> What Martian beverage have you been drinking?



I've got my towel.....and a pint...

Is it 'appening now?........

I "havent even got my "ol Janx Spirit".


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2012)

On Saturday evening, I, Jim babysat my lovely eight month old grandaughter. She crawls and is quite content to play on the floor by herself.

I have discovered she likes the song "Too Much Time on My Hands" by Styx.

I was unsupervised......


----------



## cupper (31 Jan 2012)

Bad Grandad! Bad.  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> On Saturday evening, I, Jim *babysat * my lovely eight month old grandaughter. She crawls and is quite content to play on the floor by herself.
> 
> I have discovered she likes the song "Too Much Time on My Hands" by Styx.
> 
> I was unsupervised......



Alert-alert-alert.... I see you're still new to this game: you can not 'babysit' your child/ grandchild and, if any female relative hears this term, you may find yourself in the hurt locker. They would prefer you use terms such as 'spending quality time with... bonding with.... yadda yadda yadda'.

There is, however, a manly alternative which, coincidentally, I am doing right now. I am not babysitting/spending quality time with/ etc my kids. 

I am providing overwatch with the TV and beer in direct support.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Feb 2012)

I have been having a very manly time here at Disney...chasing the kids about with as tall a Mickey hat as I could find on my head....it's been great....last day is tomorrow....my 8 year old LOVES the "scary" rides....rocking roller coaster twice this morning, Tower of Terror 3 times this week, etc etc....it's fun being a dad/uncle.  Oh, and spoiling neices and nephews is fun too....


----------



## Goodeman (1 Feb 2012)

I wore a viking helmet and a bear skin, drank mead out of a horn and ate charred meat


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Feb 2012)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I wore a viking helmet and a bear skin, drank mead out of a horn and ate charred meat



Sure you did. Pictures?

Did you have a wench serve you your mead? Again, pictures?


----------



## Rogo (1 Feb 2012)

Is mead a new word with which I am unfamiliar?    sounds good  >


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Feb 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Is mead a new word with which I am unfamiliar?    sounds good  >



Mead is an alcoholic drink that the Vikings imbibed in I believe.

Again, it must be served by a "wench".


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Is mead a new word with which I am unfamiliar?    sounds good  >


mead = fermented honey


----------



## Goodeman (1 Feb 2012)

Well jim you got me. Does my wife bringing me a beer while im watching band of brothers count though?


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Feb 2012)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Well jim you got me. Does my wife bringing me a beer while im watching band of brothers count though?



Yes it does. Well done.


----------



## HavokFour (1 Feb 2012)

Went to Ikea for a new media stand and a beer (before anyone says anything, its furniture made by Vikings and cold beer, come on now), I also yelled at someone for screwing up an apple crumble we were making in hospitality class.

It's been an odd day.


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Feb 2012)

got this in an email  ;D



WHY MEN ARE SELDOM DEPRESSED:

Men Are Just Happier People -- 

What do you expect from such simple creatures?

Your last name stays put. 
The garage is all yours. 
Wedding plans take care of themselves. 
Chocolate is just another snack. 
You can be President. 
You can never be pregnant. 
You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park. 
You can wear NO shirt to a water park. 
Car mechanics tell you the truth. 
The world is your urinal. 
You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky. 
You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt. 
Same work, more pay. 
Wrinkles add character. 
Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100. 
People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them. 
New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet. 
One mood all the time. 
Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat. 
You know stuff about tanks. 
A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase. 
You can open all your own jars. 
You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness. 
If someone forgets to invite you, 
He or she can still be your friend. 
Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack. 
Three pairs of shoes are more than enough.. 
You almost never have strap problems in public. 
You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes.. 
Everything on your face stays its original color.. 
The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades. 
You only have to shave your face and neck. 
You can play with toys all your life. 
One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one color for all seasons. 
You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.. 
You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife. 
You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache. 
You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives 
On December 24 in 25 minutes. 
No wonder men are happier. 
Send this to the women who can handle it 
And to the men who will enjoy reading it. 
Men Are Just Happier People


----------



## RangerRay (2 Feb 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Is mead a new word with which I am unfamiliar?    sounds good  >



Here is some great mead from Vancouver Island.  

http://tugwellcreekfarm.com/

Doesn't exactly fit the image of mead, but its very good hooch!


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Feb 2012)

I had some friends who were into the SCA scene.  They did a Medieval feast with home made mead, all according to authentic recipes.  It was strange brew that mead, took a little getting used to and I'm not sure I'd want it too often.   But it was interesting to have tried it nevertheless.  IIRC, it was not cheap to make either.  Honey here can be expensive.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I had some friends who were into the SCA scene.  They did a Medieval feast with home made mead, all according to authentic recipes.  It was strange brew that mead, took a little getting used to and I'm not sure I'd want it too often.   But it was interesting to have tried it nevertheless.  IIRC, it was not cheap to make either.  Honey here can be expensive.



We're you served by wenches?  >


----------



## cupper (2 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> We're you served by wenches?  >



I think the more PC term is Maidens.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I think the more PC term is Maidens.  ;D



Don't you start! Wenches! >


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I had some friends who were into the SCA scene.  They did a Medieval feast with home made mead, all according to authentic recipes.  It was strange brew that mead, took a little getting used to and I'm not sure I'd want it too often.   But it was interesting to have tried it nevertheless.  IIRC, it was not cheap to make either.  Honey here can be expensive.



Everything you wanted to know about mead: http://www.gotmead.com/

Much more like wine instead of beer. Generally requires at least 1 year of ageing to get rid of the raw taste. For relatively cheap honey you could buy it directly from an apiary, or at a local farmer's market.


----------



## cupper (2 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Don't you start! Wenches! >



It depends on what you are looking for .... Maidens are for those who want nice, Maidens are for those who want nasty.

And Maids, well, I suppose if you're into that...


----------



## Rogo (3 Feb 2012)

I've learned so much today, who knew that CF mbrs are secretly mead experts. :bowing:


----------



## cupper (3 Feb 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I've learned so much today, who knew that CF mbrs are secretly mead experts. :bowing:



You'd be surprised at what we can be experts on. 

Especially after imbibing on mead. >


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I've learned so much today, who knew that CF mbrs are secretly mead experts. :bowing:



Mead has alcohol content. That's why we know about it!


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Feb 2012)

Gave my son a 'FIBUA house' - a scabby old home made doll house I found by the side of the road - and a package of army men for his birthday. We discussed mouseholing and some basic tactics. Without any prompting from me, he arranged his troops in little 'stacks' to destory the resident 'bad guy', a cheap Transformer toy.

My work here is done.  :nod:


----------



## medicineman (5 Feb 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Gave my son a 'FIBUA house' - a scabby old home made doll house I found by the side of the road - and a package of army men for his birthday. We discussed mouseholing and some basic tactics. Without any prompting from me, he arranged his troops in little 'stacks' to destory the resident 'bad guy', a cheap Transformer toy.
> 
> My work here is done.  :nod:



You forgot to give a room to himself and the world's supply or chocolate ;D...give him a red marker and some TP and see if he treats his wounded...no surprises, I apparently did that with some of mine  :.

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You forgot to give a room to himself and the world's supply or chocolate ;D...give him a red marker and some TP and see if he treats his wounded...no surprises, I apparently did that with some of mine  :.
> 
> MM



He's been pretty good at treating my various injuries. Does a great job of applying 'spolly-sporin' and band aids. Maybe I can get him to fire up a still too, just like Hawkeye on Mash?


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Feb 2012)

Made some mead:








Should be ready to bottle in about two months. Another month to age.


----------



## HavokFour (9 Feb 2012)

Today I witnessed good parenting.


----------



## Hawk (10 Feb 2012)

That was brilliant! That girl doesn't realize it, and won't for some years to come, but she has a father that cares!

Hawk


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2012)

Watching CBC Newsworld, yes the fair Heather looks pretty sweet.


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Feb 2012)

Here's my contribution for the day....


----------



## Jimmy_D (10 Feb 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Made some mead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Teabag Rum?


----------



## q_1966 (10 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised at what we can be experts on.
> 
> Especially after imbibing on mead. >



I love Mead, and these guys make awesome mead and real honey, in different flavours!
for those in Sooke, Victoria & Duncan well worth a stop by.

Tugwell Creek Honey Farm and Meadery, 
8750 Westcoast Rd, Sooke, BC  250-642-1956
http://tugwellcreekfarm.com/


----------



## q_1966 (10 Feb 2012)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Today I witnessed good parenting.



+1


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Feb 2012)

Just got back from Prince George BC: a manly place where they know how to look after kids at breakfast time...


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Here's my contribution for the day....



Ummm ..... what about those of us who see two people dancing on the stomach of a nude woman with a nice rack?.


----------



## jparkin (12 Feb 2012)

In my engineering ethics lecture a few weeks ago, the professor felt it would be an appropriate use of time to explain the function that describes an engineer's problem solving ability versus the number of beers he/she has consumed. He had factors that took into account body weight, the beverage's abv, and the difficulty of the problem being solved. He insisted that the graph is exponential in nature up to a certain number of drinks. Of course, as engineering students, most of us are all too familiar with this subject already. Definitely the most "manly" instructor I have had so far. :cheers:

We were also told by a physics professor that the reason one of our physics exams is 19:30 on Valentine's day is to help us save money on a date, in order to be able to afford the beverages we will inevitably need to drink to feel better about ourselves after writing his exam. He's definitely not helping our reputation with the girls on campus though.

Jonathan


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Feb 2012)

jparkin said:
			
		

> In my engineering ethics lecture a few weeks ago, the professor felt it would be an appropriate use of time to explain the function that describes an engineer's problem solving ability versus the number of beers he/she has consumed. He had factors that took into account body weight, the beverage's abv, and the difficulty of the problem being solved. He insisted that the graph is exponential in nature up to a certain number of drinks. Of course, as engineering students, most of us are all too familiar with this subject already. Definitely the most "manly" instructor I have had so far. :cheers:
> 
> We were also told by a physics professor that the reason one of our physics exams is 19:30 on Valentine's day is to help us save money on a date, in order to be able to afford the beverages we will inevitably need to drink to feel better about ourselves after writing his exam. He's definitely not helping our reputation with the girls on campus though.
> 
> Jonathan



The manly man heroes of my semi-wasted youth: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_Undergraduate_Society_of_the_University_of_British_Columbia


----------



## q_1966 (13 Feb 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The manly man heroes of my semi-wasted youth: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_Undergraduate_Society_of_the_University_of_British_Columbia



"Engineering Undergraduate Society (EUS), is the engineering society at the University of British Columbia. It organizes Engineering department events but is perhaps best known for practical jokes (STUdeNT projectS) it has played in the past, including hanging the frame of a Volkswagen Beetle off bridges"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_Undergraduate_Society_of_the_University_of_British_Columbia

Thats awesome  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Feb 2012)

Started piecing the suspension back together on the 1/5 scale Tiger 1 last night....got about 90% done, then realized I had to re-drill a hole...which meant a complete tear down again.   Dirty hands...working on a tank....in your own home....how more manly does it get?


----------



## Goodeman (13 Feb 2012)

Last friday I bought sweet bourbon glasses. Then, I applied for the infantry. Then, to celebrate I drank vourbon in said glasses. It was a good day.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2012)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Last friday I bought sweet bourbon glasses. Then, I applied for the infantry. Then, to celebrate I drank vourbon in said glasses. It was a good day.



Were you celebrating making in in to the infantry, or being rejected and getting picked up for underwear model instead? 20/20 hindsight makes me wish the latter applied to me!  ;D


----------



## q_1966 (15 Feb 2012)

This guy, I think is the real man around here.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4DDt30Aat4
and it is also a damned good commercial

http://www.youtube.com/user/markmonty54


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Apr 2012)

Decided I was going to boycott shaving for a week (turned into a little more due to a 4 day weekend from work).... all with the master plan of being a complete dork today. Woke up this morning, shaved the left half of my face, left the right side be in all it's prickly, itchy glory and spent the day going out in public as normal.
It's so amusing seeing people knowing there's something not quite right, not being able to put their fingers on it right away and trying not to stare... 

Rule #32: Enjoy the little things


----------



## q_1966 (5 Apr 2012)

Should of just left the shaving cream on, shaved half your face and went downtown in a house coat and pink fuzzy bunny slippers if you really wanted the attention.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Apr 2012)

I fixed my motorcycle.  It went from trying to start meekly to a full fledged roar on ignition.  Then I changed the oil with my three year old "fixing the light." I know have to go fix said light.  Might have to McGuyver it.


----------



## ht90 (7 Apr 2012)

I'm a Hull Tech, as soon as I step on ship everything I do is manly.  8)  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (7 Apr 2012)

Finished building the extension to the front walk with bricks and mortar and other manly implements and then smoked a Cohiba and drank beer while BBQing chicken.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2012)

HT90 said:
			
		

> I'm a Hull Tech, as soon as I step on ship everything I do is manly.  8)  ;D


So, you do men onboard your ship? 
I've heard that about sailors, but I'm not sure you understand the concept of the thread.


----------



## Cui (8 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So, you do men onboard your ship?
> I've heard that about sailors, but I'm not sure you understand the concept of the thread.



being comfortable with your sexuality is very manly  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2012)

Yes, and Axe body spray was invented by women so that they could ID who the douches are just as they walk by.  :nod:


----------



## cupper (8 Apr 2012)

Even blind women. ;D


----------



## q_1966 (8 Apr 2012)

who are actually attracted to men that are half horse...love the old spice commercials ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2012)

I taught my granddaughter to growl. Now when you mention the word "tiger" shee growls. Very manly.


----------



## GnyHwy (29 May 2012)

.


----------



## HavokFour (19 Mar 2013)

It's been quite some time since a manly act of manliness happened.

Last week I chased a pudgy raccoon from our garbage armed only with shorts and a long cardboard tube.


----------



## blackberet17 (19 Mar 2013)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> It's been quite some time since a manly act of manliness happened.



I've been too busy  :rofl:

Building a wall in my basement. Tomorrow, since it may well be a storm day, I'll get the electrical done. If I survive, I'll post here.

Nothing says manly like playing with electrical wiring...


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Mar 2013)

I am going to California and look at girls. Manly enough?


----------



## cupper (19 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I am going to California and look at girls. Manly enough?



Only if you show this post to the wife! ;D


----------



## AustralianNavyGuy (19 Mar 2013)

I walked into the Snr NCO club...and asked for a Lemon,lime and bitters...most manly thing i have done since i joined up


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Mar 2013)

Signed up for a guided climb of Mt Shasta http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Shasta

Going with a guide is not very manly, but climbing Mt Whitney solo the day after should make up for it (if my body can cash the cheques my ego seems to be writing these days) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt_Whitney

Point of order: does it count as manly if your mountain guide is a woman? Hmmmm....


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Mar 2013)

Parallel parked on the street, in Winnipeg, in winter.


----------



## dimsum (20 Mar 2013)

"Manly is a suburb of northern Sydney, in the state of New South Wales, Australia 17 kilometres north-east of the Sydney central business district and is the administrative centre of the local government area of Manly Council, in the Northern Beaches region."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manly,_New_South_Wales

I'm here all week.  Try the veal.   >


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Nov 2014)

Wow, this thread has been dead for a while.  Time to revive.

In an extreme test of manhood, I took my car past the E on the gas gauge.  There was actual daylight between the pointer and the line.  

What makes this even more extraordinary, is that I did it with my Wife in the car!


----------



## Jed (2 Nov 2014)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread has been dead for a while.  Time to revive.
> 
> In an extreme test of manhood, I took my car past the E on the gas gauge.  There was actual daylight between the pointer and the line.
> 
> What makes this even more extraordinary, is that I did it with my Wife in the car!



Yeah, but did you get her to panhandle for the gallon of gas to coaxe the vehicle to the next gas station, lol?


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Nov 2014)

I booked a family long weekend/vacation WITHOUT FIRST CONSULTING MY WIFE. 

_[size=8pt]But then I had to cancel it when she told me she was working Saturday_[/size]


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Nov 2014)

I got tools out today and fixed the doorbell, the towel rack, and spent a while loading Browning .30 cal belts.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Nov 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I booked a family long weekend/vacation WITHOUT FIRST CONSULTING MY WIFE.
> 
> _[size=8pt]But then I had to cancel it when she told me she was working Saturday_[/size]



No way.


----------



## cupper (3 Nov 2014)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I got tools out today and fixed the doorbell, the towel rack, and spent a while loading Browning .30 cal belts.



Checking off the Honey Do list. So, what does she have planned with the .30 cal belts?  >


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Checking off the Honey Do list. So, what does she have planned with the .30 cal belts?  >



Anti-Gomeshi precautions  ;D


----------

